# Want to try socks...suggestions for books and yarn?



## cgspat (Jun 8, 2012)

I knit and crochet, but never socks. I'm looking for book and yarn suggestions to get started. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

cgspat said:


> I knit and crochet, but never socks. I'm looking for book and yarn suggestions to get started. Any ideas would be appreciated.


Here's a freebie to get you started

http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Two_at_Once_Toe_Up_Magic_Loop_Socks_Pattern__D50631220.html


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I have used two tutorials.
I followed Darowill's workshop here on KP for the knitting a sock on Magic Loop for one.
I started with Sockit2me's tutorial on how to make a sock. It has step by step instructions with pictures. Look under his User Name (Search) and when you get his name to come up click on it and then his topics. You will find it there.
This remains to be my favorite.
I also purchase thee FLK heel and make it all the time. The pattern is actually three pages. Ten, eleven, and twelve. It has a better fit and is so easy. PM me anytime. Will be glad to help.


----------



## betrhalf (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi,
you might want to take a look at

http://www.craftsy.com/classes/knitting/free?_ct=sbqiiui-cuwqsqjuweho-ikr-dql-byda&_ctp=Yarn%20%26%20Fiber%20Arts,knitting%2Ffree

Hope the link will work. At any rate it is a free mini class about knitting socks.
Knit Along 2016: Socks

Claudia


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I might add, Patons Kroy or Red Heart and Sole are some you might start with.
I like Regia and Opal and they are two of your less expensive quality yarns.
Knitpicks has some good sock yarns.
On the more expenseive side (which I occasionally buy) are Lorna Lace's Solemate, Biscotte Yarns, Manos del Uruguay, Cascade Heritage Prints (any Cascade sock yarns)Lang Jowill, Schoppell,and Madelintosh or Malabrigo. Hope this helps.


----------



## PDWB51 (Feb 11, 2015)

I began knitting socks with Cat Bordhi's "Socks Soaring on Two Circulars". She is a wonderful teacher with May U-Tube videos for support.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

The best pattern/tutorial/instructions for learning to knit socks money can buy is here...

(My device is giving me trouble copy/paste) sockit2me topics page 8 "Top down socks on a 12" circular".

But is is FREE.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> The best pattern/tutorial/instructions for learning to knit socks money can buy is here...
> 
> (My device is giving me trouble copy/paste) sockit2me topics page 8 "Top down socks on a 12" circular".
> 
> But is is FREE.


It's not the BEST it's a procedure.


----------



## gheezi (Mar 11, 2015)

I agree with all of these suggestions except the two at a time. Keep it simple at first and do only one. Second sock syndrome is not a disease everyone has.

YouTube will undoubtedly become your best friend. The tutorial on toe up cast on, fleegle heel, and 2x2 rib at the top, is my formula. My first three pair were a little too big, but they are now the best around the house and bed socks ever! Not tight like the commercial ones, and yet, they stay up!

I love the harder twist sock yarn like knitpicks' Hawthorne. It softens considerably after washing. It reminds me of "Smartwool" socks. Not fluffy and overly warm, just like "Smartwool" brand. But this is just me. You may love something else. The main thing is to get started with something. But beware, they are wonderfully addicting!!!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

gheezi said:


> I agree with all of these suggestions except the two at a time. Keep it simple at first and do only one. Second sock syndrome is not a disease everyone has.
> 
> YouTube will undoubtedly become your best friend. The tutorial on toe up cast on, fleegle heel, and 2x2 rib at the top, is my formula. My first three pair were a little too big, but they are now the best around the house and bed socks ever! Not tight like the commercial ones, and yet, they stay up!
> 
> I love the harder twist sock yarn like knitpicks' Hawthorne. It softens considerably after washing. It reminds me of "Smartwool" socks. Not fluffy and overly warm, just like "Smartwool" brand. But this is just me. You may love something else. The main thing is to get started with something. But beware, they are wonderfully addicting!!!


I didn't know how to make socks, I didn't know how to do ML And my first pair of socks where 2 At A Time Toe Up Magic Loop. They fit and I'm still wearing them several years later. Have you tried 2AATTUML if not please don't comment on the method.


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

gheezi said:


> I agree with all of these suggestions except the two at a time. Keep it simple at first and do only one. Second sock syndrome is not a disease everyone has.
> 
> YouTube will undoubtedly become your best friend. The tutorial on toe up cast on, fleegle heel, and 2x2 rib at the top, is my formula. My first three pair were a little too big, but they are now the best around the house and bed socks ever! Not tight like the commercial ones, and yet, they stay up!
> 
> I love the harder twist sock yarn like knitpicks' Hawthorne. It softens considerably after washing. It reminds me of "Smartwool" socks. Not fluffy and overly warm, just like "Smartwool" brand. But this is just me. You may love something else. The main thing is to get started with something. But beware, they are wonderfully addicting!!!


I have Hawthorne on my needles now. I am so glad to hear that it softens after washing as it feels a little coarse now.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

The workshop for socks here on forum is great. Link to workshop list is in my signature line.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Got my other device to cooperate!

Below is a link to the VERY BEST tutorial/lesson to learn sock knitting available....

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-188670-1.html

You can use this tutitorial for knitting socks with any method/needles.

Be sure to choose a "sock" yarn with at least 25% nylon (75% superwash wool) for socks that will be comfortable and last a long time.

Enjoy!!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> Got my other device to cooperate!
> 
> Below is a link to the VERY BEST tutorial/lesson to learn sock knitting available....
> 
> ...


It is not the VERY BEST. It's a method.


----------



## gheezi (Mar 11, 2015)

WindingRoad said:


> I didn't know how to make socks, I didn't know how to do ML And my first pair of socks where 2 At A Time Toe Up Magic Loop. They fit and I'm still wearing them several years later. Have you tried 2AATTUML if not please don't comment on the method.


I have tried 2 at a time magic loop. That is why I'm suggesting one at a time at first. The old KISS method works for me. I like knitting, and I enjoy every stitch. Rushing to get it done is not my style. do not have second sock syndrome

This new to socks person will figure out what is best. She/He should hear all of the possibilities


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> It is not the VERY BEST. It's a method.


WR, get off her back.


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

I wouldn't suggest going smaller than sport weight yarn on a 3.25 mm (US size 3) needle to begin. It's significantly less frustrating than starting out with tiny tiny needles and extremely thin yarn.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

inishowen said:


> WR, get off her back.


Thought you were ignoring me. I will not get off her back. She's posting erroneously.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

LaLaWa said:


> I wouldn't suggest going smaller than sport weight yarn on a 3.25 mm (US size 3) needle to begin. It's significantly less frustrating than starting out with tiny tiny needles and extremely thin yarn.


And I started with #1's and sock yarn.


----------



## gheezi (Mar 11, 2015)

inishowen said:


> WR, get off her back.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: ver the top!!! ........... :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

gheezi said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: ver the top!!! ........... :thumbup:


And there is still no BEST way to make socks. This is headed for the ATTIC.. LOL And you can blame AK.


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> And I started with #1's and sock yarn.


I thought I couldn't knit socks, because all the times I tried I was using size 1 and sock weight. Then I tried size 3 and sport weight and everything worked right. So my advice is use bigger yarn to start. I get 10-11 stitches per inch on size 1 with sock weight, you probably do not.


----------



## gheezi (Mar 11, 2015)

LaLaWa said:


> I thought I couldn't knit socks, because all the times I tried I was using size 1 and sock weight. Then I tried size 3 and sport weight and everything worked right. So my advice is use bigger yarn to start. I get 10-11 stitches per inch on size 1 with sock weight, you probably do not.


This is good advice. Just get a pair under your belt and decide for yourself what you want to do. Personally, I started with the sport weight until I saw how to turn the heel and what number of stitches to start toe up, and how wide the foot should be. I have worked my way to 1.5mm (000) and love it. See what YOU want to do. No one on this KP can tell you what is best for you!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Got my other device to cooperate!
> 
> Below is a link to the VERY BEST tutorial/lesson to learn sock knitting available....
> 
> ...


But...this is the very best IN YOUR OPINION.

I know that I would suffer from 2nd sock syndrome since I have 2nd sleeve syndrome.

I am a Magic Looper so I believe that a sock method that eliminates 1 problem for me while utilizing a skill I already know would be the best FOR ME.

12" circulars seem too big around for any sock I might knit and 9" circulars would have tips so tiny that I KNOW it would be crampy and uncomfortable, maybe even painful for my hands.

I hope the OP gets a chance to try different methods or discern a method that will work for her. Then decide for herself WHICH IS THE BEST.

I am not "sniping" or being "snarky". 1 method is just not going to be the BEST for everyone no matter what you say.


----------



## gheezi (Mar 11, 2015)

Shannon123 said:


> But...this is the very best IN YOUR OPINION.
> 
> I know that I would suffer from 2nd sock syndrome since I have 2nd sleeve syndrome.
> 
> ...


BINGO


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

gheezi said:


> BINGO


Shouldn't Shannon get off Amy's back too?


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Of course BEST is my opinion.... Apparently only SOME are "allowed" to share their opinion on the BEST methods.....

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-384432-20.html#8574446

WindingRoad
a regular here
Joined: May 7, 13
Messages: 19229
Feedback: 0/0.0%
Location: BFE
Online
knittingcanuk wrote:
Her way or the highway.

"Guess what I've been on the highway and it ain't so bad. BEST highway is 2AATTUML socks..."

2016

Enlightened Biddy # L29.9

Enjoy your sock knitting... Try all methods to find out what you feel is BEST for you!

Especially if you have never tried socks before... It is very hard to decide (not to mention offer advice on methods) if you haven't yet knitted socks.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> But...this is the very best IN YOUR OPINION.
> 
> I know that I would suffer from 2nd sock syndrome since I have 2nd sleeve syndrome.
> 
> ...


Perhaps direct your comments to Windingroad....

Best done via PM. Not to embarrass her or yourself, since we are all entitled to state and share our opinions here on KP.....

PS... If you have to "insist" you are NOT being snippy or snarky... You probably are... At the VERY least, well aware (and understanding) that your comments will most likely be viewed as snarky and snippy.....


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

To the OP and all... Enjoy knitting socks any method you enjoy (or THINK or have DECIDED you MIGHT or might not enjoy.... Even not having any experience trying any sock knitting). &#128580;&#128580;

Have a lovely day. UNWATCHING so the jealous biddies don't send to attic.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Perhaps direct your comments to Windingroad....
> 
> Best done via PM. Not to embarrass her or yourself, since we are all entitled to state and share our opinions here on KP.....
> 
> PS... If you have to insist you are NOT being snippy or snarky... You probably are... At the VERY least, well aware that your comments will be seen as snarky and snippy.....


Hi WindingRoad,

When I ever get around to knitting socks, I am going to do the 2 at a time toe up on Magic Loop.

Not because you say so but because it seems so efficient for me. Thanks for your links!


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> To the OP and all... Enjoy knitting socks any method you enjoy (or THINK or have DECIDED you MIGHT or might not enjoy.... Even not having any experience trying any sock knitting). 🙄🙄
> 
> Have a lovely day. UNWATCHING so the jealous biddies don't send to attic.


For goodness sake sake stop calling people JEALOUS, it is always the same word from you, used over and over again. Just because people disagree with what you say ..why the hell do you think that this make them jealous.

Let's just have civilised discussions without the word jealous being thrown about.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

The very first time I managed socks was on 6 in dpns using this pattern. I don't know why, but it "clicked" for me http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/basic-ribbed-socks

Since then I have played with that pattern a lot, and it has produced good socks for me and my sons.

Not everyone likes dpns or second sock syndrome, so after many, many tries, I managed Winding Roads' favourite method of 2ATTTUML (with thanks to WR who guided me through it) . From this I have happily learned magic loop as an added bonus. Good fun. I switch betwen the dpns and that method according to mood - dpns when I'm stressed - with at least a pair a day using them when my dad was dying.

I tried the sockittome method, but just couldn't manage the smaller circulars. As with any other way of knitting, it takes a few tries to find the way that suits you. Once you do, you will be thrilled! Best of luck :thumbup:


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

I took a class at my LYS & it was suggested we use worsted weight yarn & a bigger needle so we could see our sts better. We made a baby sock, cuff down & I only know dpns. It was easy to see the structure of a sock this way & then I went to nice sock yarn (I like Cascade Heritage 75% wool/25% nylon).
I also bought Ann Budd`s book "Getting Started Knitting Socks" for more direction/pictures & lots of patterns.
You will enjoy knitting socks which ever way you choose.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> But...this is the very best IN YOUR OPINION.
> 
> I know that I would suffer from 2nd sock syndrome since I have 2nd sleeve syndrome.
> 
> ...


Now, now, Shannon. You know that when a certain opinion shows up it is the ONLY one permitted to be even considered valid.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Shannon123 said:


> Hi WindingRoad,
> 
> When I ever get around to knitting socks, I am going to do the 2 at a time toe up on Magic Loop.
> 
> Not because you say so but because it seems so efficient for me. Thanks for your links!


I forgot to say, the first time you try, use a thicker yarn until you get the hang of it. My thicker yarn was for practice only, but number two son grabbed them as soon as they were done


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Got my other device to cooperate!
> 
> Below is a link to the VERY BEST tutorial/lesson to learn sock knitting available....
> 
> ...


This is the only method you ever recommend. Top down, 12" needle, one at a time. It is one method, not the best for everyone.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

LaLaWa said:


> I thought I couldn't knit socks, because all the times I tried I was using size 1 and sock weight. Then I tried size 3 and sport weight and everything worked right. So my advice is use bigger yarn to start. I get 10-11 stitches per inch on size 1 with sock weight, you probably do not.


Very good advice.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

klrober said:


> I took a class at my LYS & it was suggested we use worsted weight yarn & a bigger needle so we could see our sts better. We made a baby sock, cuff down & I only know dpns. It was easy to see the structure of a sock this way & then I went to nice sock yarn (I like Cascade Heritage 75% wool/25% nylon).
> I also bought Ann Budd`s book "Getting Started Knitting Socks" for more direction/pictures & lots of patterns.
> You will enjoy knitting socks which ever way you choose.


I have heard that this book is really good.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> Got my other device to cooperate!
> 
> Below is a link to the VERY BEST tutorial/lesson to learn sock knitting available....
> 
> ...


This is a nice easy pattern to follow and gives great results, I agree. It is the only one that I have tried so can't really pass an opinion as to whether it is the best but it worked for me and I had never knit socks before.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Caxton said:


> I have heard that this book is really good.


All of Ann Budd's books are very good. She has a new one, too. New Directions in Sock Knitting

Some really nice designs.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Lostie said:


> I forgot to say, the first time you try, use a thicker yarn until you get the hang of it. My thicker yarn was for practice only, but number two son grabbed them as soon as they were done


I will definitely try them first with worsted weight yarn. Slipper socks!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> All of Ann Budd's books are very good. She has a new one, too. New Directions in Sock Knitting
> 
> Some really nice designs.


Yes, that's one very good instructor and I've never seen an error in her patterns.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Caxton said:


> This is a nice easy pattern to follow and gives great results, I agree. It is the only one that I have tried so can't really pass an opinion as to whether it is the best but it worked for me and I had never knit socks before.


Hi Susan, I've seen that many KP'ers do like this method. I'm glad it's not the only one though. I've asked this before but how does a 12" circular create a sock small enough for a woman's foot/ankle?


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Caxton said:


> I have heard that this book is really good.


For what it's worth, going to the Liat Gat's website, in my opinion, is one of the best tutorials on beginning to knit socks, in many different methods.


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

Shannon123 said:


> Hi Susan, I've seen that many KP'ers do like this method. I'm glad it's not the only one though. I've asked this before but how does a 12" circular create a sock small enough for a woman's foot/ankle?


The 12" circular did not work for me. I cast on 56 to 60 stitches for my shoe size 7 foot and the stitches were stretched so tight it was hard to knit. I tried a 9" needle and my hands cramped so it was back to Magic Loop for me. Others love the smaller needles so it is a very personal choice.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> All of Ann Budd's books are very good. She has a new one, too. New Directions in Sock Knitting
> 
> Some really nice designs.


Thank you for the info, I will take a look.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Got my other device to cooperate!
> 
> Below is a link to the VERY BEST tutorial/lesson to learn sock knitting available....
> 
> ...


In my opinion this is NOT the very best.....I used this one and could not work with it.
I used Liat Gat......that is the very best in my book.....


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Shannon123 said:


> Hi Susan, I've seen that many KP'ers do like this method. I'm glad it's not the only one though. I've asked this before but how does a 12" circular create a sock small enough for a woman's foot/ankle?


Not my little footsies! I use a 9" circular but I have small hands too. Depends on the foot size, weight of yarn used. The 12" circulars can be used for many items, though I'm not sure I'd invest in them. That's just me.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Shannon123 said:


> Hi Susan, I've seen that many KP'ers do like this method. I'm glad it's not the only one though. I've asked this before but how does a 12" circular create a sock small enough for a woman's foot/ankle?


I started with a 9 inch and then moved on to a 12 inch after the first few rows of ribbing. It was fiddly at first so I don't think that it is a method that everyone would like and I am not very keen to do it again because of how fiddly it was. I have never learned any other methods so I am going to bite the bullet and try magic loop soon. The only reason that I started with the small circulars is because I did know any other way to be honest. 
I did find sockit2mes pattern easy to follow though so I would use it again.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Of course BEST is my opinion.... Apparently only SOME are "allowed" to share their opinion on the BEST methods.....
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-384432-20.html#8574446
> 
> ...


Why did Amy have to start this????


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Perhaps direct your comments to Windingroad....
> 
> Best done via PM. Not to embarrass her or yourself, since we are all entitled to state and share our opinions here on KP.....
> 
> PS... If you have to "insist" you are NOT being snippy or snarky... You probably are... At the VERY least, well aware (and understanding) that your comments will most likely be viewed as snarky and snippy.....


Amy.....why;why;why; do you have to do this????


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> To the OP and all... Enjoy knitting socks any method you enjoy (or THINK or have DECIDED you MIGHT or might not enjoy.... Even not having any experience trying any sock knitting). 🙄🙄
> 
> Have a lovely day. UNWATCHING so the jealous biddies don't send to attic.


snarky....snarky....snarky!!!


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

mattie cat said:


> The 12" circular did not work for me. I cast on 56 to 60 stitches for my shoe size 7 foot and the stitches were stretched so tight it was hard to knit. I tried a 9" needle and my hands cramped so it was back to Magic Loop for me. Others love the smaller needles so it is a very personal choice.


I am going to have to knuckle down and learn magic loop.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> For what it's worth, going to the Liat Gat's website, in my opinion, is one of the best tutorials on beginning to knit socks, in many different methods.


Absolutely, Chris. I always recommend Liat Gat's free videos. There are dozens of them, not just the ones on socks. Her website is knitfreedom.com. That is where I learned Magic Loop.


----------



## Bizzystix (Aug 26, 2015)

chrisjac said:


> For what it's worth, going to the Liat Gat's website, in my opinion, is one of the best tutorials on beginning to knit socks, in many different methods.


I agree 110%!

Below are links to the VERY BEST tutorial/lessons to learn sock knitting available....

http://knitfreedom.com/free-patterns/toe-up-sock-patterns

Her video for magic loop:





You can use these tutorials for knitting socks, hats, mittens, etc. with any stitch or colorwork pattern.

Be sure to choose a sock yarn with at least 10% nylon for socks that will be comfortable and last a long time.

Enjoy!!


----------



## Milocat (Sep 5, 2012)

I use and teach socks on DPNS from choice, I have tried other methods but just don't find it enjoyable, and that surely is the point of knitting socks. It just doesn't matter what method you choose to try, making socks is fun . I like to use sock weight yarn with some nylon for strength. I really like Cascade Heritage and have just discovered Ice Yarns. Beautiful colours and very reasonable cost. If you choose to use thicker yarn, you will prprobablyfind that the socks don't fit in your shoes, you can wear them as slippers ! The Ann Budd books are very good and there are several good online workshops, just a matter of preference. Just follow your pattern and ask here if you need help. Have fun!&#127801;


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

gheezi said:


> I have tried 2 at a time magic loop. That is why I'm suggesting one at a time at first. The old KISS method works for me. I like knitting, and I enjoy every stitch. Rushing to get it done is not my style. do not have second sock syndrome
> 
> This new to socks person will figure out what is best. She/He should hear all of the possibilities


Who said anything about rushing? Do you bake one cupcake at a time? And not having to start over, not worrying about running out of yarn, two socks that are the exact same length do make it very simple.

Yes she should but no one should label theirs the BEST. I haven't done that. And I've given concrete reasons for my choice.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Caxton said:


> I am going to have to knuckle down and learn magic loop.


I can help.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Caxton said:


> I am going to have to knuckle down and learn magic loop.


You will never regret it! I went from having to cut my way out of the tangle just to get to the loo in time, to now wanting to use it for (nearly) everything


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

LaLaWa said:


> I thought I couldn't knit socks, because all the times I tried I was using size 1 and sock weight. Then I tried size 3 and sport weight and everything worked right. So my advice is use bigger yarn to start. I get 10-11 stitches per inch on size 1 with sock weight, you probably do not.


I do. That's why I use #1's and sock yarn. Dense sturdy fabric. Lasts a long time.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> Perhaps direct your comments to Windingroad....
> 
> Best done via PM. Not to embarrass her or yourself, since we are all entitled to state and share our opinions here on KP.....
> 
> PS... If you have to "insist" you are NOT being snippy or snarky... You probably are... At the VERY least, well aware (and understanding) that your comments will most likely be viewed as snarky and snippy.....


I don't do PM"s Amy. Remember. If you got something to say say it.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Caxton said:


> I am going to have to knuckle down and learn magic loop.


I will hold your hand, Susan. You won't regret it.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> Of course BEST is my opinion.... Apparently only SOME are "allowed" to share their opinion on the BEST methods.....
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-384432-20.html#8574446
> 
> ...


Amy you've been in the ATTIC. ARE YOU STALKING ME? And it was a direct jab at you. Sorry you missed it. We weren't even talking about socks.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> To the OP and all... Enjoy knitting socks any method you enjoy (or THINK or have DECIDED you MIGHT or might not enjoy.... Even not having any experience trying any sock knitting). 🙄🙄
> 
> Have a lovely day. UNWATCHING so the jealous biddies don't send to attic.


Why don't you go shovel some snow, it's a humbling experience, and lordy, we can all use some humility!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

mattie cat said:


> The 12" circular did not work for me. I cast on 56 to 60 stitches for my shoe size 7 foot and the stitches were stretched so tight it was hard to knit. I tried a 9" needle and my hands cramped so it was back to Magic Loop for me. Others love the smaller needles so it is a very personal choice.


Appreciate this, Mattie.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Avoid knitting socks, buy them premade. &#128522; No abuse in the process&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> I can help.


I know you can, thank you for your offer. I have a few wips to finish first though.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Caxton said:


> I know you can, thank you for your offer. I have a few wips to finish first though.


Whenever you are ready you know where to find me.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> I will hold your hand, Susan. You won't regret it.


Bless you Chris, thank you.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Caxton said:


> Bless you Chris, thank you.


There's also a workshop here on forum for M.L. I believe it's # 10.
The workshop link in my signature line.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

fortunate1 said:


> Avoid knitting socks, buy them premade. 😊 No abuse in the process😄😄😄


No abuse, except when my toes get caught in the cheapo snipped off threads :lol:


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Lostie said:


> The very first time I managed socks was on 6 in dpns using this pattern. I don't know why, but it "clicked" for me http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/basic-ribbed-socks


Hey Lostie, that was also my first sock pattern! I'd read through several patterns/tutorials, one I had even purchased, but decided I understood this one the best and followed it. My gauge was a little wonky but I still wear the socks and I was so proud of myself when they were done.

Whatever method the OP chooses, it's not as hard as it looks. We're all a little intimidated at first, but once it comes together, it's magical. If you really enjoy the process and love the socks, watch out. You might become addicted like some of us!


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

AmyKnits said:


> Got my other device to cooperate!
> 
> Below is a link to the VERY BEST tutorial/lesson to learn sock knitting available....
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-188670-1.html


I think you mean it's your favorite. It's not the best, just another method of doing stockinette stitch socks. There's a lot of them out there, most of them are free.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> There's also a workshop here on forum for M.L. I believe it's # 10.
> The workshop link in my signature line.


Excellent!


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> Why don't you go shovel some snow, it's a humbling experience, and lordy, we can all use some humility!


How much snow for you so far Chris? Less than 2 inches here so far but it's still going. Very windy!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

cah said:


> How much snow for you so far Chris? Less than 2 inches here so far but it's still going. Very windy!


A good two feet. Measured by neighbor. Mailman never made it.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> There's also a workshop here on forum for M.L. I believe it's # 10.
> The workshop link in my signature line.


Thank you Cindy.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

cah said:


> Hey Lostie, that was also my first sock pattern! I'd read through several patterns/tutorials, one I had even purchased, but decided I understood this one the best and followed it. My gauge was a little wonky but I still wear the socks and I was so proud of myself when they were done.
> 
> Whatever method the OP chooses, it's not as hard as it looks. We're all a little intimidated at first, but once it comes together, it's magical. If you really enjoy the process and love the socks, watch out. You might become addicted like some of us!


I really do want to knit a pair of socks but with time not being cooperative, I just haven't yet. Part of my reluctance is my love of sweater knitting. The socks just don't get seen so it's not on my radar. The beautiful cable, lace and Fairisle patterns that I see on socks can be knit on mitts then seen by me when worn!

Time gets eaten up by being here with you all too!


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

Shannon123 said:


> I really do want to knit a pair of socks but with time not being cooperative, I just haven't yet. Part of my reluctance is my love of sweater knitting. The socks just don't get seen so it's not on my radar. The beautiful cable, lace and Fairisle patterns that I see on socks can be knit on mitts then seen by me when worn!
> 
> Time gets eaten up by being here with you all too!


Oh but you haven't experienced how good hand knit socks feel on your feet. It is kind of like wearing fancy underwear when only you know you are wearing it.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

LaLaWa said:


> I thought I couldn't knit socks, because all the times I tried I was using size 1 and sock weight. Then I tried size 3 and sport weight and everything worked right. So my advice is use bigger yarn to start. I get 10-11 stitches per inch on size 1 with sock weight, you probably do not.


My practice pair were done on 4mm needles and 8 ply yarn, top down on dpns. Then I started making "real" socks, still using the same method. I don't care if other methods are quicker, I have chosen one that suits the way I knit. I have tried toe up but so far I am still learning how not to get into a thorough mess with my cast-on. I blame the arthritic fingers ... 

As for magic loop, I failed miserably. But I know why - it is because my fixed circs are too old and inflexible for this method to be comfortable. So if you want to try magic or travelling loop, you will need the right equipment to start with. Just my opinion.


----------



## LydiaKay (Apr 15, 2012)

Shannon123 said:


> I will definitely try them first with worsted weight yarn. Slipper socks!


That's what I did. Cheap worsted on #7s I already had on hand. Sad day when I got a hole in the sole. I'm a double pointed girl, but I've attempted on two circulars. It is definitely a personal preference.

I learned socks from a tutorial by Terri Royea. Unfortunately she has taken it down but recommends another tutorial. http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/

Don't let anyone discourage you!

When you get the basics down, check out Sensational Socks by Charlotte Schurch.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

LydiaKay said:


> That's what I did. Cheap worsted on #7s I already had on hand. Sad day when I got a hole in the sole. I'm a double pointed girl, but I've attempted on two circulars. It is definitely a personal preference.
> 
> I learned socks from a tutorial by Terri Royea. Unfortunately she has taken it down but recommends another tutorial. http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/
> 
> ...


The few times I knitted socks, that's the tutorial I used. I like dpn, no second sock syndrome for me.
I still think buying them in packs of 6 is the best. No one to argue about which is the best method. Put em in your cart, pay for em, wear em.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> A good two feet. Measured by neighbor. Mailman never made it.


Our mailman never made it either. We have 21inches


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

JanieSue said:


> Our mailman never made it either. We have 21inches


Could be because the Governor declared Pa under a state of emergency


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> I really do want to knit a pair of socks but with time not being cooperative, I just haven't yet. Part of my reluctance is my love of sweater knitting. The socks just don't get seen so it's not on my radar. The beautiful cable, lace and Fairisle patterns that I see on socks can be knit on mitts then seen by me when worn!
> 
> Time gets eaten up by being here with you all too!


I put off knitting socks for yrs, then decided to try a pair and I love knitting them. For me it is all the beautiful sock yarns available.

I use different methods of knitting them if I am using pattern I prefer ML but if a knitting a plain pair I use a 11 inch circular.

Edited because my post went before I was finished


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

Wow, this innocent topic turned into a trainwreck. Dear op, socks are great fun to knit. It takes time but the effort is worth it. I love wearing my socks. Nothing on the market compares.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

WendyMargaret said:


> Wow, this innocent topic turned into a trainwreck. Dear op, socks are great fun to knit. It takes time but the effort is worth it. I love wearing my socks. Nothing on the market compares.


Oh, get over it. we're all talking socks here.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Could be because the Governor declared Pa under a state of emergency


Your probably right and our Rd is a mess.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

JanieSue said:


> Your probably right and our Rd is a mess.


Our street also.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

Milocat said:


> I use and teach socks on DPNS from choice, I have tried other methods but just don't find it enjoyable, and that surely is the point of knitting socks. It just doesn't matter what method you choose to try, making socks is fun . I like to use sock weight yarn with some nylon for strength. I really like Cascade Heritage and have just discovered Ice Yarns. Beautiful colours and very reasonable cost. If you choose to use thicker yarn, you will prprobablyfind that the socks don't fit in your shoes, you can wear them as slippers ! The Ann Budd books are very good and there are several good online workshops, just a matter of preference. Just follow your pattern and ask here if you need help. Have fun!🌹


I'm with you on needles. I LOVE dpns! Knitting should be enjoyable these days. We no longer HAVE to knit to clothe our families, thank God. So in my book it's about whichever pattern you like best and deciding which yarn best suits your needs,pleasure,and your pocketbook. I plan on trying sockit2me's way because I love learning a new way of doing things. I hope you enjoy the rest of your weekend. 🙂


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

WendyMargaret said:


> Wow, this innocent topic turned into a trainwreck. Dear op, socks are great fun to knit. It takes time but the effort is worth it. I love wearing my socks. Nothing on the market compares.


 :thumbup:


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

no recommendations because I would never pay for a sock pattern...just google it....thousands of free patterns and they will tell you the gauge you need....don't pay attention to brand...you just want the same size gauge which you can always do with yarn/ndl combo..


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

fortunate1 said:


> The few times I knitted socks, that's the tutorial I used. I like dpn, no second sock syndrome for me.
> I still think buying them in packs of 6 is the best. No one to argue about which is the best method. Put em in your cart, pay for em, wear em.


Haha! I'm kind of with you here but I'm determined to try them just for what everyone here says...the way they feel. No knit panties for me, eeeeek!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Shannon123 said:


> Haha! I'm kind of with you here but I'm determined to try them just for what everyone here says...the way they feel. No knit panties for me, eeeeek!


No knit panties? Where's your sense of adventure??


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/

Don't let anyone discourage you! 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jana_alanda (Dec 23, 2015)

I absolutely love this book and constantly reference it: Getting Started Knitting Socks (Getting Started series) https://www.amazon.com/dp/1596680296/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awd_QTkPwbNC5B2K9

As for sock yarn, I prefer Deborah Norville. She has lots of variegated colors and solids. Most of her yarns are superwash wool.

I know you didn't ask about needles but I prefer bamboo double pointed needles (set of 5). I have never gotten second sock syndrome.


----------



## kareb (Dec 30, 2013)

I've tried lots of patterns using dpn's but have settled on 'Knit Your Socks on Straight'. These are quick & easy and fit my feet well. I've made them for my hubby too & he loves them. I don't mind knitting my socks one at a time - no second sock syndrome for me!


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Craftsy currently has a free online classes with Lucy Neatby on knitting socks. Underway at the moment. Well worth checking out.There is also a chance to win a yarn kit to use.
http://www.craftsy.com/blog/2016/01/knit-along-kit-giveaway/?utm_source=feedblitz&utm_medium=FeedBlitzRss&utm_campaign=thecraftsyknittingblog


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Removed the 's':

http://www.amazon.com/dp/1596680296/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awd_QTkPwbNC5B2K9



jana_alanda said:


> I absolutely love this book and constantly reference it: Getting Started Knitting Socks (Getting Started series) https://www.amazon.com/dp/1596680296/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awd_QTkPwbNC5B2K9
> 
> As for sock yarn, I prefer Deborah Norville. She has lots of variegated colors and solids. Most of her yarns are superwash wool.
> 
> I know you didn't ask about needles but I prefer bamboo double pointed needles (set of 5). I have never gotten second sock syndrome.


----------



## Luckyprincessuk (May 16, 2013)

Shannon123 said:


> I really do want to knit a pair of socks but with time not being cooperative, I just haven't yet. Part of my reluctance is my love of sweater knitting. The socks just don't get seen so it's not on my radar. The beautiful cable, lace and Fairisle patterns that I see on socks can be knit on mitts then seen by me when worn!
> 
> Time gets eaten up by being here with you all too!


Yep I'm a sweater knitter too but I cast on socks as a travel project for my bag, it's amazing how many socks you can knit waiting round in the bank, at the doctors/denist, at the bus stop/on the bus or even like me waiting for the kids to come out of school lol


----------



## Luckyprincessuk (May 16, 2013)

This is the pattern I started with, it's easy to follow and after many attempts it's the one that gave me that ureka moment and I've been knitting socks constantly since.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/a-simple-knitted-sock-pattern-for-beginners


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Shannon123 said:


> I really do want to knit a pair of socks but with time not being cooperative, I just haven't yet. Part of my reluctance is my love of sweater knitting. The socks just don't get seen so it's not on my radar. The beautiful cable, lace and Fairisle patterns that I see on socks can be knit on mitts then seen by me when worn!
> 
> Time gets eaten up by being here with you all too!


I am with you on this one Shannon. The pair that I knitted was for my daughter and she did like them so I will make her and myself some more in the future but there are so many tops that I want to knit that I just can't fit socks in at the minute.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

In 2005 my first pair of socks were made on two 16" needles in a sport weight yarn from Moda Dea called "Sassy Stripes" in a pretty self striping yarn "Crush". At the time I wasn't that comfortable with dpns so I thought this method would be a bit easier. The pattern came from a Leisure Arts book, Debbie Macomber's "A Good Yarn". I successfully knit those socks and went on to knit many more while trying new techniques as I discovered them. They are house socks and I have them still :lol: Good luck with your sock journey :thumbup:


----------



## Knitting Knuckles (Jan 19, 2015)

"Getting Started Knitting Socks" by Ann Budd. $15 to $20 depending where you find it.


----------



## pfjenson (Feb 24, 2012)

i learned to knit socks with the Beginner Sock pattern by Pure and Simple--used sock yarn--I ripped it out a LOT but I learned to make socks


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

I used sockit2me pattern the first time I knitted socks and it was so easy to follow. Highly recommended.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

cgspat said:


> I knit and crochet, but never socks. I'm looking for book and yarn suggestions to get started. Any ideas would be appreciated.


I used Ann Budd's book and also watched Verypinkinits videos on u-tube. Easy to follow, step by step. I think you need to understand the different sock parts to really 'get it'. I started on DPN's, but now use 9-inch circs for the leg and foot parts. Enjoy, it's not that difficult if I can do it.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Believe it or not I have never used any sock pattern. My mother taught me to knit very simple socks (on DPNs). I just select the leg pattern that I want to use, the type of heel and go.

The first pair of socks that I knitted were simple tube socks, just to get the "feel" of working in the round. The second pair, mom showed me how to form a heel and work a gusset.

I've probably tried every method but prefer the little 9" circular and finish off the toes with DPNs. For me, this works well as it makes sock knitting very "portable". Sometimes I knit at my desk and this method allows me to set the sock down. One ball of yarn, one needle. I know this method doesn't work for all. Though it works for me.


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

i purchased the yarn and i am ready to start my first pair of socks....
magic loop 2 at time toe up...see what happen...??


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

norma goodrich said:


> i purchased the yarn and i am ready to start my first pair of socks....
> magic loop 2 at time toe up...see what happen...??


You go girl!


----------



## bglass (May 30, 2014)

betrhalf said:


> Hi,
> you might want to take a look at
> 
> http://www.craftsy.com/classes/knitting/free?_ct=sbqiiui-cuwqsqjuweho-ikr-dql-byda&_ctp=Yarn%20%26%20Fiber%20Arts,knitting%2Ffree
> ...


Thanks for this well done free resource. She shows some new techniques I will add to my sock making skills. 
:thumbup:


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

At cometosilver.com you will find a choice of methods and really great step-by-step descriptions with still photos.

For me, trying to stop and start a youtube constantly, putting down my needles every time drives me crazy. I'm not saying that youtubes aren't fine for some, but to learn something new I prefer still photos.

I've tried half a dozen different heels and I think that the Fish Lips Kiss is the best from every perspective; no holes, no picking up wrapped stitches and no losing my place. It only costs $1 so even if you don't like it you haven't wasted much money. If you do purchase it, please note you really don't need to pay much attention to the first 9 pages or so where she has you make a cardboard cut-out of the person's foot and measure how high the ankle bone is from the sole. I mean, really, how many sizes of socks do you see in the stores and medium size socks fit the majority of people. Just don't be intimidated by that part of her instructions.

Good luck, I think you will love making socks. Most people say that once they tried they were amazed that they'd been so intimidated.


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

I started reading KP to get helpful knitting information and to learn what other knitters are doing. I have been thinking about trying to knit socks because of all those who mention how nice it is to have socks that really fit. So... I decided to read this thread. What a joke. It seems like nearly every thread I read, if AmyKnits writes something there are 10 or 15 of you to write something to be rude. It doesn't matter what its about, it matters only that you have to say something back. I, for one, am tired of wasting my time trying to learn something on this site.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

cgspat said:


> I knit and crochet, but never socks. I'm looking for book and yarn suggestions to get started. Any ideas would be appreciated.


Socks really aren't that difficult. There are 4 sections really.

A leg, a heel, a foot, and a toe. If you do toe up you just reverse the sequence. The foot is the easiest part you just go round and round. Maybe a pattern on the top maybe not for your first sock. The toes are made differently depending on the directions you decide to use. Legs are legs sorta like the foot. Have to decide on a caston/bindfoff method that fits your leg. The heels are tricky but if you follow the pattern shouldn't be a problem. Dive in.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

lkb850 said:


> I started reading KP to get helpful knitting information and to learn what other knitters are doing. I have been thinking about trying to knit socks because of all those who mention how nice it is to have socks that really fit. So... I decided to read this thread. What a joke. It seems like nearly every thread I read, if AmyKnits writes something there are 10 or 15 of you to write something to be rude. It doesn't matter what its about, it matters only that you have to say something back. I, for one, am tired of wasting my time trying to learn something on this site.


Well sometimes you have to take the good with the bad. It's called life....


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

lkb850 said:


> I started reading KP to get helpful knitting information and to learn what other knitters are doing. I have been thinking about trying to knit socks because of all those who mention how nice it is to have socks that really fit. So... I decided to read this thread. What a joke. It seems like nearly every thread I read, if AmyKnits writes something there are 10 or 15 of you to write something to be rude. It doesn't matter what its about, it matters only that you have to say something back. I, for one, am tired of wasting my time trying to learn something on this site.


l know what you're saying, ... but l just ignore any comments that are off-subject or aren't necessary,- pass on quickly, and glean what l want to learn from a thread. Oh, and don't join in! There's still loads of good advice on here! - so don't let anyone ruin it for you.


----------



## Fluteplayer7 (Jul 29, 2011)

The best is to have someone work with you on learning out to knit socks. If you don't have that person in your life, I would go with Craftsy. Craftsy offers two beginner sock knitting classes. The instructor will answer questions for you. You can post pictures and video to get help. You own the class for life so you can refer back to it any time you want and you can book mark or put of 30 second repeat parts that you want to see more than once.

Someone suggested the Craftsy Knit-A-Long class. I'm an avid sock knitter and have started working on the first sock for that class. Although Lucy Neatby is one of my favorite instructors, I would not suggest this class for your first sock. Learning the architecture of a sock as you are knitting is hard enough without the fancy stitch work that these socks require. I would stick to her basic beginning class.


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

norma goodrich said:


> i purchased the yarn and i am ready to start my first pair of socks....
> magic loop 2 at time toe up...see what happen...??


Just remember, if 2aat proves to be too awkward for the first pair, you can always remove one sock and do them separately.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

bethshangirl said:


> l know what you're saying, ... but l just ignore any comments that are off-subject or aren't necessary,- pass on quickly, and glean what l want to learn from a thread. Oh, and don't join in! There's still loads of good advice on here! - so don't let anyone ruin it for you.


Plenty of techniques and clickable links.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

lkb850 said:


> I started reading KP to get helpful knitting information and to learn what other knitters are doing. I have been thinking about trying to knit socks because of all those who mention how nice it is to have socks that really fit. So... I decided to read this thread. What a joke. It seems like nearly every thread I read, if AmyKnits writes something there are 10 or 15 of you to write something to be rude. It doesn't matter what its about, it matters only that you have to say something back. I, for one, am tired of wasting my time trying to learn something on this site.


I didn't see 10 or 15 people post rude replies. What I did see is a few people who took umbrage at the declaration that one method, of sock knitting, is the best. Frankly I do happen to agree that no one method can be declared "the best". The best method is going to be the one that works for each knitter. The method I happen to use, works best for me but I know it is not for everyone.

Socks do not even have to be knitted. In my knitting library, I have a book of crocheted sock patterns. That book has been loaned more times than I could possibly count...to people who don't knit but want to make socks. In fact I originally purchased the book for my sister who created lovely crochet items but struggled to knit. She passed away before I could send it to her.

Nor is one particular yarn "best" for socks. Again this is going to vary from person to person. Health issues, climate and level of activity also comes into play when choosing a yarn/fiber.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Fluteplayer7 said:


> The best is to have someone work with you on learning out to knit socks. If you don't have that person in your life, I would go with Craftsy. Craftsy offers two beginner sock knitting classes. The instructor will answer questions for you. You can post pictures and video to get help. You own the class for life so you can refer back to it any time you want and you can book mark or put of 30 second repeat parts that you want to see more than once.
> 
> Someone suggested the Craftsy Knit-A-Long class. I'm an avid sock knitter and have started working on the first sock for that class. Although Lucy Neatby is one of my favorite instructors, I would not suggest this class for your first sock. Learning the architecture of a sock as you are knitting is hard enough without the fancy stitch work that these socks require. I would stick to her basic beginning class.


Now see I don't learn well with someone hovering over me. I have to learn at my own pace. I tend to get nervous and just giggle. I can type pretty quickly and fairly accurately when no one is looking but my fingers go crazy when someone is standing beside or behind me. So hands on is not for every one . Adult learners are different from children.


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

I use the top down terrific sock pattern off of ravelry. It's free and the instructions for a 1st time sock knitter are great. I use l 75/25 wool and nylon and Little knits in Seattle Washington has some on for under 7.00 a skein that is cute. I also knit them on 2 sets of circulars 32 stitches on each needle. Will post a picture of the current pair later. I like something kinda funky for my socks so that they have on sale is not quiet and sedate.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

"Getting Started Knitting Socks" by Ann Budd. This socks gives you all of the information you will need for perfect, simple socks!


----------



## copper wire-n- beads (Dec 31, 2012)

UrbabGypz.com has a sock pattern and tutorial. Unfortunately, I have not had had time to try it, but her other tutorials are great and she communicates well by email and social media.


----------



## ewc43 (May 5, 2011)

Sensational Knitted Socks by Charlotte Schurch has very clear directions for several different ways to make socks -- top down, toe up, three different heels, and lots of great styles.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks for the topic. I have wanted to knit socks forever, practiced with the 9 inch needle, but am curious about Two at a time.... seems more time efficient to make them at the same time. If I ever have a moment when I am caught up on sleep, I will have research this more. Thanks, for all the suggestions.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Well, gonna throw in my two cents worth here.
I made my first pair of sock with US worsted weight on a US size 8 needle. They would have fit the 'Jolly Green Giant' but I learned how to knit socks with no difficulty. I could see exactly what I was doing and how they were shaping.

I think we all need to find our own 'Best' technique and not get all in a tizzy about it.

Blessings and happy knitting to all.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

The best site for knitting socks is ...knitfreedom.com

She teaches toe up & cuff down also has many videos to follow.

Enjoy


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

ompuff said:


> Well, gonna throw in my two cents worth here.
> I made my first pair of sock with US worsted weight on a US size 8 needle. They would have fit the 'Jolly Green Giant' but I learned how to knit socks with no difficulty. I could see exactly what I was doing and how they were shaping.
> 
> I think we all need to find our own 'Best' technique and not get all in a tizzy about it.
> ...


Exactly! I found a great worsted weight sock pattern on the Men Who Knit site. Fantastic pattern for boot/work socks.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

books said:


> Thanks for the topic. I have wanted to knit socks forever, practiced with the 9 inch needle, but am curious about Two at a time.... seems more time efficient to make them at the same time. If I ever have a moment when I am caught up on sleep, I will have research this more. Thanks, for all the suggestions.


Maria, there's a workshop here for 2AATTU.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

I think if you google easy socks for beginners or something similar you will find free patterns and youtube videos that will help. Ravelry will also have easy patterns for free.
A book I like is "Getting Started Knitting Socks". But I think you can find easy free patterns. There are several ways to knit socks, magic loop, double pointed needles, small circular needle, 2 circular needles. Also you can try toe up socks, or cuff down socks. If you have a knitting group near you they may be able to help also. I think googling beginner socks might be the easiest way to get started. Good luck.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

There have been a ton suggested on here. Depends on what way you want to go. DPT or magic loop. Don't forget about youtube for help.


----------



## Noodlknits (Jan 24, 2016)

Well, OP to learn socks, I followed http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/SockClass_Start.htm and it is DEFINITELY THE BEST out there. By far. Screw everyone else's opinion (bc that's obviously what I mean when I say something is the best. I can't possibly mean I, personally, found it the best and wanted to let you know!) but anyways, this has all the basics and it very easy to follow with a lot of photos. Now, if you want to try the sockit2me method, I can attest to 9" being a bit fiddly at first but once you get the hang of it, they fly and are so quick and easy! Not crampy at all. I haven't tried out my 12" yet but I'm sure I'll love them too. Happy knitting!!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Noodlknits said:


> Well, OP to learn socks, I followed http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/SockClass_Start.htm and it is DEFINITELY THE BEST out there. By far. Screw everyone else's opinion (bc that's obviously what I mean when I say something is the best. I can't possibly mean I, personally, found it the best and wanted to let you know!) but anyways, this has all the basics and it very easy to follow with a lot of photos. Now, if you want to try the sockit2me method, I can attest to 9" being a bit fiddly at first but once you get the hang of it, they fly and are so quick and easy! Not crampy at all. I haven't tried out my 12" yet but I'm sure I'll love them too. Happy knitting!!


Interesting way of stating your opinion. And that's how I consider it, your opinion.Enjoy your sock knitting.


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> *


I never got around to saying what a great job of photoshopping you did on your avatar. Can we look forward to a changing seasonal background (like a palm tree, or beach)?


----------



## Sierrakj (Oct 8, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> I didn't know how to make socks, I didn't know how to do ML And my first pair of socks where 2 At A Time Toe Up Magic Loop. They fit and I'm still wearing them several years later. Have you tried 2AATTUML if not please don't comment on the method.


My daughter learned to knit a dishcloth with two needles. Her very next project was socks 2 AATTUML and her socks are beautiful! She uses a Chia Goo size one and gets perfect gauge unlike me who knits too loose.

Anyone who wants to try socks. Do it! Dont be afraid. Its just knit and purl like any other item and they feel so good on? You will find your personal Favorite method. 2AATTUML Is my fav.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> Maria, there's a workshop here for 2AATTU.


It is so good!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Sierrakj said:


> My daughter learned to knit a dishcloth with two needles. Her very next project was socks 2 AATTUML and her socks are beautiful! She uses a Chia Goo size one and gets perfect gauge unlike me who knits too loose.
> 
> Anyone who wants to try socks. Do it! Dont be afraid. Its just knit and purl like any other item and they feel so good on? You will find your personal Favorite method. 2AATTUML Is my fav.


Amen!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Sierrakj said:


> My daughter learned to knit a dishcloth with two needles. Her very next project was socks 2 AATTUML and her socks are beautiful! She uses a Chia Goo size one and gets perfect gauge unlike me who knits too loose.
> 
> Anyone who wants to try socks. Do it! Dont be afraid. Its just knit and purl like any other item and they feel so good on? You will find your personal Favorite method. 2AATTUML Is my fav.


I was scared at at first. Couldn't for the life of me "see" how to do a heel. Never did short rows etc. But I just followed the instructions and some You tube vids and the rest is history. Learnt a few tricks here too. Like putting balls in zip lock bags to help with twisting. And knew about putting the balls in my socks from a LYS owner. Things like that.


----------



## Sierrakj (Oct 8, 2014)

norma goodrich said:


> i purchased the yarn and i am ready to start my first pair of socks....
> magic loop 2 at time toe up...see what happen...??


Have fun. Stick with it for the first three rows and the rest is easy breezy!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Another place to look is http://knitfreedom.com/free-patterns/toe-up-sock-patterns. Liat Gat is an excellent instructor and you have a choice of patterns here.



cgspat said:


> I knit and crochet, but never socks. I'm looking for book and yarn suggestions to get started. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

ompuff said:


> Well, gonna throw in my two cents worth here.
> I made my first pair of sock with US worsted weight on a US size 8 needle. They would have fit the 'Jolly Green Giant' but I learned how to knit socks with no difficulty. I could see exactly what I was doing and how they were shaping.
> 
> I think we all need to find our own 'Best' technique and not get all in a tizzy about it.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jam43 (Apr 14, 2013)

Getting Started Knitting Socks by Ann Budd is a great book. Good now as a beginner and later for reference. Also has patterns.


----------



## gheezi (Mar 11, 2015)

Noodlknits said:


> Well, OP to learn socks, I followed http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/SockClass_Start.htm and it is DEFINITELY THE BEST out there. By far. Screw everyone else's opinion (bc that's obviously what I mean when I say something is the best. I can't possibly mean I, personally, found it the best and wanted to let you know!) but anyways, this has all the basics and it very easy to follow with a lot of photos. Now, if you want to try the sockit2me method, I can attest to 9" being a bit fiddly at first but once you get the hang of it, they fly and are so quick and easy! Not crampy at all. I haven't tried out my 12" yet but I'm sure I'll love them too. Happy knitting!!


Wow. There are a lot of still pics on this site, and it is one step at a time. When I am ready to do top down, regular heel, this is where I am going. Right now, I prefer toe up. I like the small number of cast on stitches and the very stretchy cast off at the end. The very stretchy cast on is very tedious (imo) and 68 of those will take my whole day's allotment of patience.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Nancy Bush wrote a book on folk socks, which I think has been recently updated. She explains in detail how to do each part of a sock, and then she gives some lovely patterns that you can follow, if you don't want to knit the traditional-looking sock. I love her book, and I use it every time I knit socks.

Hazel


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

gheezi said:


> Wow. There are a lot of still pics on this site, and it is one step at a time. When I am ready to do top down, regular heel, this is where I am going. Right now, I prefer toe up. I like the small number of cast on stitches and the very stretchy cast off at the end. The very stretchy cast on is very tedious (imo) and 68 of those will take my whole day's allotment of patience.


When I cast off toe up this is how I do it. On the row before cast off I increase in my knit stitches. I have 72 on my needles and I inc evenly by 18 -20 stitches. Then I just K1 K1 slip K1 over to the end. Loosely. Works great for me A little frilly in the drawer but nice on my legs.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

gheezi said:


> Wow. There are a lot of still pics on this site, and it is one step at a time. When I am ready to do top down, regular heel, this is where I am going. Right now, I prefer toe up. I like the small number of cast on stitches and the very stretchy cast off at the end. The very stretchy cast on is very tedious (imo) and 68 of those will take my whole day's allotment of patience.


Good for you! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gheezi (Mar 11, 2015)

WindingRoad said:


> When I cast off toe up this is how I do it. On the row before cast off I increase in my knit stitches. I have 72 on my needles and I inc evenly by 18 -20 stitches. Then I just K1 K1 slip K1 over to the end. Loosely. Works great for me A little frilly in the drawer but nice on my legs.


Brilliant!!! I never know when a true gem of a tip will come my way. Thanks oddles....good for me is right!


----------



## Noodlknits (Jan 24, 2016)

gheezi said:


> Wow. There are a lot of still pics on this site, and it is one step at a time. When I am ready to do top down, regular heel, this is where I am going. Right now, I prefer toe up. I like the small number of cast on stitches and the very stretchy cast off at the end. The very stretchy cast on is very tedious (imo) and 68 of those will take my whole day's allotment of patience.


I've just started my toe up journey and I've very excited. But I cast on half the stitches I need provisionally and then did she or rows to shape the toe then picked up and continued in the round. But if you ever decide to try top down, I suggest the German twisted cast on. It's very similar to doing a long tail cast on slingshot method but make a much stretchier cast on. It's no more tedious than a long tail! I usually just do a regular cast on for my top down socks but I've always been worried about doing toe up bc I know my bind off will be too tight. But I'm taking plunge now. Anyways, if you ever do decide to try top down, the German twisted cast on! I even use it for hats! Good luck!


----------



## Noodlknits (Jan 24, 2016)

I'd also like to say that there on silver's page is a tutorial for one toe up sock on two circular needles and a two at a time toe up magic loop tutorial!


----------



## gheezi (Mar 11, 2015)

Noodlknits said:


> I've just started my toe up journey and I've very excited. But I cast on half the stitches I need provisionally and then did she or rows to shape the toe then picked up and continued in the round. But if you ever decide to try top down, I suggest the German twisted cast on. It's very similar to doing a long tail cast on slingshot method but make a much stretchier cast on. It's no more tedious than a long tail! I usually just do a regular cast on for my top down socks but I've always been worried about doing toe up bc I know my bind off will be too tight. But I'm taking plunge now. Anyways, if you ever do decide to try top down, the German twisted cast on! I even use it for hats! Good luck!


The very stretchy cast off on YouTube is a little more time (and yarn) consuming, but worth everything. Looks nice and stretches as much as my rib. I do not change to a larger needle, but I would if I am a tight knitter.


----------



## Noodlknits (Jan 24, 2016)

gheezi said:


> The very stretchy cast off on YouTube is a little more time (and yarn) consuming, but worth everything. Looks nice and stretches as much as my rib. I do not change to a larger needle, but I would if I am a tight knitter.


Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Noodlknits said:


> I'd also like to say that there on silver's page is a tutorial for one toe up sock on two circular needles and a two at a time toe up magic loop tutorial!


Thanks for the hint. I loved my Liat Gat lessons and I turn out a mean sock!


----------



## Noodlknits (Jan 24, 2016)

chrisjac said:


> Thanks for the hint. I loved my Liat Gat lessons and I turn out a mean sock!


Tbh, this was the tutorial I used to learn all the basics of a sock. But I generally follow very pink Knits (I follow her for my toe up) and I now do a FLK heel!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Noodlknits said:


> I've just started my toe up journey and I've very excited. But I cast on half the stitches I need provisionally and then did she or rows to shape the toe then picked up and continued in the round. But if you ever decide to try top down, I suggest the German twisted cast on. It's very similar to doing a long tail cast on slingshot method but make a much stretchier cast on. It's no more tedious than a long tail! I usually just do a regular cast on for my top down socks but I've always been worried about doing toe up bc I know my bind off will be too tight. But I'm taking plunge now. Anyways, if you ever do decide to try top down, the German twisted cast on! I even use it for hats! Good luck!


Many like Jenny's Incredible Stretchy Cast Off. I think that's the name of it. Google is your friend. I just inc in the next to last round and bind off the old fashioned way K 1 K1 slip K1 over until the end.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

For anyone doing top down socks with a heel flap and gusset, here is a very handy thing to keep on hand. It'll help when you just want to do your own thing and not somebody else's.

http://www.socknitters.com/Tips/heels_by_the_number.htm


----------



## jana_alanda (Dec 23, 2015)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Removed the 's':
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/1596680296/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awd_QTkPwbNC5B2K9


Thanks! I did not notice the link was not live.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I do one sock at a time, and it works well for me. I also use dpn, and work from the top down. I have used the tutorials at Knit Picks to do different heels.


----------



## gheezi (Mar 11, 2015)

This has been fun, and very informative. I've never bookmarked so many items. BUT! I have to get back to work. Laundry and a husband to care for and hopefully a football game to watch ;D!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

You're welcome! 


jana_alanda said:


> Thanks! I did not notice the link was not live.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

gheezi said:


> This has been fun, and very informative. I've never bookmarked so many items. BUT! I have to get back to work. Laundry and a husband to care for and hopefully a football game to watch ;D!


Go Pats.... LOL


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

gheezi said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: ver the top!!! ........... :thumbup:


Seriously? Amy is giving her opinion, as the poster is asking. Your "best" is not her best or my best Winding Road. give your opinion, don't badmouth others. The point of this forum is to offer help, not criticism.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

kittygritty said:


> Seriously? Amy is giving her opinion, as the poster is asking. Your "best" is not her best or my best Winding Road. give your opinion, don't badmouth others. The point of this forum is to offer help, not criticism.


Then offer honest help. Best is not honest. BTW I never said BEST so don't bring my name into your condemnation.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Then offer honest help. Best is not honest. BTW I never said BEST so don't bring my name into your condemnation.


Every time Amy offers an opinion you are there to knock her down. Can't you go and do some knitting? You are becoming a joke on this forum.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

inishowen said:


> Every time Amy offers an opinion you are there to knock her down. Can't you go and do some knitting? You are becoming a joke on this forum.


I get my best knitting done during these times. I am at a MY BEST right now. Best time of my life. Best everything. You don't have to like it. You don't have to read it . If you choose to I have no control over that. Tell Amy to stop using the word BEST and I might not have to call her out so often. I posted on this thread before she did. Her's was not a opinion it was a decree. It always is. And what is wrong with being the BEST joke on this forum? Huh?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Every time Amy offers an opinion you are there to knock her down. Can't you go and do some knitting? You are becoming a joke on this forum.


Every time Amy offers an "opinion" on what is BEST it is done with absolute knowledge that everyone should read it as the ONLY way things should be done.

People are only pointing out that what is BEST for her is not necessarily BEST for everyone. I'd be willing to bet that you even have a differing "opinion" as to the BEST way for YOU to do something.

There is no BEST way that works for everyone. As long as you get what you are aiming for and are having a good time doing it...that's what is BEST.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

WindingRoad said:


> I get my best knitting done during these times. I am at a MY BEST right now. Best time of my life. Best everything. You don't have to like it. You don't have to read it . If you choose to I have no control over that. Tell Amy to stop using the word BEST and I might not have to call her out so often. I posted on this thread before she did. Her's was not a opinion it was a decree. It always is. And what is wrong with being the BEST joke on this forum? Huh?


I really needed to know this information and thanks to you I am uwatching. You are ruining this thread. This is ridiculous! It's her OPINION!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Every time Amy offers an "opinion" on what is BEST it is done with absolute knowledge that everyone should read it as the ONLY way things should be done.
> 
> People are only pointing out that what is BEST for her is not necessarily BEST for everyone. I'd be willing to bet that you even have a differing "opinion" as to the BEST way for YOU to do something.
> 
> There is no BEST way that works for everyone. As long as you get what you are aiming for and are having a good time doing it...that's what is BEST.


And it's not fair to people who haven't done an item to mislead them. Like it's the only way to do that item.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Noodlknits said:


> Well, OP to learn socks, I followed http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/SockClass_Start.htm and it is DEFINITELY THE BEST out there. By far. Screw everyone else's opinion (bc that's obviously what I mean when I say something is the best. I can't possibly mean I, personally, found it the best and wanted to let you know!) but anyways, this has all the basics and it very easy to follow with a lot of photos. Now, if you want to try the sockit2me method, I can attest to 9" being a bit fiddly at first but once you get the hang of it, they fly and are so quick and easy! Not crampy at all. I haven't tried out my 12" yet but I'm sure I'll love them too. Happy knitting!!


I believe this is a "dig" at me and what I wrote to AK.

All I did was point out that her *STATEMENT* was *HER* opinion. Nothing more, nothing less.

As I stated, being comfortable with the magic loop method, I am more apt to knit a sock using this method as opposed to purchasing new tools and fiddling with tiny needles to knit my first pair of socks. Especially if they become my only pair that I ever knit.

I am a happy knitter knowing that there are methods for knitting a sock that utilizes the skills I already have along with the tools in my arsenal. I don't believe that knitting socks will be difficult *for me* but your link to the tutorial above could be useful for others; not everyone will agree with it being the "best".

Happy knitting to you to!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

kittygritty said:


> I really needed to know this information and thanks to you I am uwatching. You are ruining this thread. This is ridiculous! It's her OPINION!


Buh bye. And my OPINION is that she came here and posted BEST just to get a reaction hoping the thread would be moved to the Attic and she could blame others again. You just can't see the forest for the trees. I posted before Amy and never have I said here that my way is the BEST. Have a great day I will continue to post my opinions about most every thing here. You don't have to read them . Actually you've never had to read them. Too bad you didn't know that it would have saved you the distress of it all.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Buh bye. And my OPINION is that she came here and posted BEST just to get a reaction hoping the thread would be moved to the Attic and she could blame others again. You just can't see the forest for the trees. I posted before Amy and never have I said here that my way is the BEST. Have a great day I will continue to post my opinions about most every thing here. You don't have to read them . Actually you've never had to read them. Too bad you didn't know that it would have saved you the distress of it all.


If only she could just say once, "Here's a method that works for me and many others" yada, yada, yada. Or something on that order.

If only she'd maintain that blog of hers...


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Shannon123 said:


> If only she could just say once, "Here's a method that works for me and many others" yada, yada, yada. Or something on that order.


I agree but she won't. She won't get the attention that way. It's amazing why she has to do that.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> If only she could just say once, "Here's a method that works for me and many others" yada, yada, yada. Or something on that order.


Not in her language.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> Not in her language.


I just get a kick out of it. It's so predictable . Wait for it. And what good does it do to un watch a topic. You lose not me. If this is a punishment for me bring it on.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

kittygritty said:


> I really needed to know this information and thanks to you I am uwatching. You are ruining this thread. This is ridiculous! It's her OPINION!


So you don't like me using the word BEST is that the problem you are having here?


----------



## smokinneedles (Jun 1, 2012)

Her poor kids. If it's not her way than get out of the way.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> The best pattern/tutorial/instructions for learning to knit socks money can buy is here...
> 
> (My device is giving me trouble copy/paste) sockit2me topics page 8 "Top down socks on a 12" circular".
> 
> But is is FREE.


----------



## gillyc (Jul 9, 2012)

The main thing I don't like about magic loop, apart from the waste of time faffing about drawing out the needle and resetting, is that you can see the join. Even professionally knit socks have a shadow all down the side of most of them. At least with small circulars you don't get that.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

gillyc said:


> The main thing I don't like about magic loop, apart from the waste of time faffing about drawing out the needle and resetting, is that you can see the join. Even professionally knit socks have a shadow all down the side of most of them. At least with small circulars you don't get that.


WHAT join? Yes it took me 3 days one time to pull my needle through. Boy was I tired after that. But I've never had to dig a circular needle out of the sofa or pick it up from under the dining room table and hitting my head on the way up. Other than that..........


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Got my other device to cooperate!
> 
> Below is a link to the VERY BEST tutorial/lesson to learn sock knitting available....
> 
> ...


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

gillyc said:


> The main thing I don't like about magic loop, apart from the waste of time faffing about drawing out the needle and resetting, is that you can see the join. Even professionally knit socks have a shadow all down the side of most of them. At least with small circulars you don't get that.


Do you mean "ladders"? I don't get ladders when I use magic loop. It's all about drawing together the first and last stitch from each needle at an even tension and/or changing the separation point periodically (you don't have to split the stitches exactly in half each round).


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Shannon123 said:


> Do you mean "ladders"? I don't get ladders when I use magic loop. It's all about drawing together the first and last stitch from each needle at an even tension and/or changing the separation point periodically (you don't have to split the stitches exactly in half each round).


I knit my first stitch right up against the cable. Cable is smaller than the needle.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

Gee thanks. I downloaded the pattern. Don't need it myself but will pass it on to a new-to-socks knitter.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

WendyMargaret said:


> Gee thanks. I downloaded the pattern. Don't need it myself but will pass it on to a new-to-socks knitter.


You're welcome. Glad to help. Any time.


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

gillyc said:


> The main thing I don't like about magic loop is that you can see the join. Even professionally knit socks have a shadow all down the side of most of them. At least with small circulars you don't get that.


I have a "line" down one side of the sock, not because of ML, but because there is a stitch marker at that spot and it enlarges the space between those two sts somewhat. I don't have another line anywhere else because I don't pull the cable out at the same place each time. Of course, that's one sock on the needle, not 2AAT. With 2AAT, where the cables stay in the same place, it's more likely to get that faint line. It's not a ladder, just a line.
In WR's case, she does not, but I suspect it's quite common with cables, if a little stitch marker can do it.
I don't much mind the look of that line and I'm as anal as they come.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Moe C said:


> I have a "line" down one side of the sock, not because of ML, but because there is a stitch marker at that spot and it enlarges the space between those two sts somewhat. I don't have another line anywhere else because I don't pull the cable out at the same place each time. Of course, that's one sock on the needle, not 2AAT. With 2AAT, where the cables stay in the same place, it's more likely to get that faint line. It's not a ladder, just a line.
> In WR's case, she does not, but I suspect it's quite common with cables, if a little stitch marker can do it.
> I don't much mind the look of that line and I'm as anal as they come.


Try a simple length of a smaller yarn in a contrasting color laid between those stitches instead of a stitch marker. I do that with my dons at the start of the round because a stitch marker would just fall off.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Moe C said:


> I have a "line" down one side of the sock, not because of ML, but because there is a stitch marker at that spot and it enlarges the space between those two sts somewhat. I don't have another line anywhere else because I don't pull the cable out at the same place each time. Of course, that's one sock on the needle, not 2AAT. With 2AAT, where the cables stay in the same place, it's more likely to get that faint line. It's not a ladder, just a line.
> In WR's case, she does not, but I suspect it's quite common with cables, if a little stitch marker can do it.
> I don't much mind the look of that line and I'm as anal as they come.


That's because I knit that first stitch right up against the cable. Cable is usually thinner in diameter than the needle. I knit the first stitch snug, snug up the second stitch and then snug the third stitch up too. A la Cat Brodhi.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

It would depend on your preference for needles. 
I used 16" circ, dpn's, and worsted weight yarn to make a large sock, like a Christmas stocking, after failing miserably on a regular size sock. It goes really fast while you learn how to do all the sections.
I'm not comfortable with 12" circulars, makes my hands cramp but if you can use them that would be a good way to go for a regular size sock. I will stick with dpn's. I'm not in a hurry 
Happy knitting!


----------



## Temple (Jun 18, 2012)

Thank you so much Amy! I have looked at so many sock patterns and bought books. I still had a problem as most didn't make sense to me. I am a BEGINNER SOCK KNITTER


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

When I knitted my first two or three pairs of socks I choose a simple pattern and made them on dpns. I started my fourth pair last spring using dpns-- and well, I started them and have not gone back to them--talk about second sock syndrome--I have first sock syndrome and have decided to move on to a perhaps, better method for me--I really would like to try the toe up magic loop and use the pattern Winding Road has suggestion on page 1 of this posting. I guess what I am saying is this, go with a simple method to learn the basics of sock knitting then do not be afraid to try another method if the one you are using is not working for you. I am one for always learning new methods--who knows it may open a whole new world for you--just don't be afraid of learning new things.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

dauntiekay said:


> When I knitted my first two or three pairs of socks I choose a simple pattern and made them on dpns. I started my fourth pair last spring using dpns-- and well, I started them and have not gone back to them--talk about second sock syndrome--I have first sock syndrome and have decided to move on to a perhaps, better method for me--I really would like to try the toe up magic loop and use the pattern Winding Road has suggestion on page 1 of this posting. I guess what I am saying is this, go with a simple method to learn the basics of sock knitting then do not be afraid to try another method if the one you are using is not working for you. I am one for always learning new methods--who knows it may open a whole new world for you--just don't be afraid of learning new things.


I can help. You know where I am.


----------



## Temple (Jun 18, 2012)

Thank you so much Amy! I have looked at so many sock patterns and bought books. I still had a problem as most didn't make sense to me. I am a BEGINNER SOCK KNITTER and this is helping me understand completely. I also like the heel better in this pattern. I do think your pattern will eliminate second sock syndrome as it will go faster having done the first sock your way. Thank you again.
Shirley


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

My experience matches yours with shorter needles. I have osteoarthritis in my hands and start cramping up quickly with tiny needles I have to clutch. ChiaoGoo 40" lace work well for me, as the points are long enough to hold comfortably and the points are pointy enough to get into the stitches without splitting them. My last socks were made of a yarn that proved to be split prone where it didn't turn into roving or very skinny thread.

My DD on the other hand prefers her set of 5 6" double pointed Karbonz for socks. She has two sets and makes both socks at the same time.

Wonderful art, knitting. We have all sorts of tools that end up accomplishing the same end result so each of us yarn artists can choose what suits us the best. And wonderful KP to allow each of us to share what works for us so somebody starting out knows the options from which to choose. In addition, we have diverse sources for learning skills. I have the world of Cat Bordhi, Liat Gat, the Sox Therapist, Very Pink, Knit Purl Hunter, among others, each with different and excellent tips and techniques.

For the OP, you will find what is perfect for one of us is not for another. With time and experimenting you will find what is perfect for you. Enjoy the journey.



Caxton said:


> I started with a 9 inch and then moved on to a 12 inch after the first few rows of ribbing. It was fiddly at first so I don't think that it is a method that everyone would like and I am not very keen to do it again because of how fiddly it was. I have never learned any other methods so I am going to bite the bullet and try magic loop soon. The only reason that I started with the small circulars is because I did know any other way to be honest.
> I did find sockit2mes pattern easy to follow though so I would use it again.


----------



## MidMdRoots (Feb 9, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> And I started with #1's and sock yarn.


That's good for you, but not all of us are "perfect".


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

MarilynKnits said:


> My experience matches yours with shorter needles. I have osteoarthritis in my hands and start cramping up quickly with tiny needles I have to clutch. ChiaoGoo 40" lace work well for me, as the points are long enough to hold comfortably and the points are pointy enough to get into the stitches without splitting them. My last socks were made of a yarn that proved to be split prone where it didn't turn into roving or very skinny thread.
> 
> My DD on the other hand prefers her set of 5 6" double pointed Karbonz for socks. She has two sets and makes both socks at the same time.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

jbandsma, thanks for the link to the "heels by number". I printed it out for reference. I am just now getting to the point that I want to "venture out" on socks and try some different things!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Moe C said:


> I never got around to saying what a great job of photoshopping you did on your avatar. Can we look forward to a changing seasonal background (like a palm tree, or beach)?


Thank you, but one of my friends here on forum did it. I do have one of Ms. Minnie from her trip to the Scottish Highlands, and Altanta for New Years. I might get it changed today.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

MidMdRoots said:


> That's good for you, but not all of us are "perfect".


Never said I am perfect where did you conjure up that notion?


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

inishowen said:


> Can't you go and do some knitting? You are becoming a joke on this forum.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> I can help. You know where I am.


Thank You for your offer! I am looking for that video you suggested in another post sometime ago for doing socks toe up magic loop. I checked out the video and it really looks quite easy to do--but I seemed to have lost it and am try to locate it in one of the former newsletters.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

MsKathy said:


> jbandsma, thanks for the link to the "heels by number". I printed it out for reference. I am just now getting to the point that I want to "venture out" on socks and try some different things!


That is one of the most useful things I have ever found. I love passing it on so it can help others.


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

cannot get the pattern to open anyone else having problems.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

knitpick said:


> cannot get the pattern to open anyone else having problems.


Which pattern? We have a lot of links flying here so a little more info would help us to help you.


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

knitpicks look on Ravelry for Terrific Top Down Socks and see if that isn't a pretty easy pattern. I am not an expert knitter and use it all the time. The other thing about that pattern is it's FREE


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

MidMdRoots said:


> That's good for you, but not all of us are "perfect".


Who said she was perfect?


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Caxton said:


> Thank you for the info, I will take a look.


That is the book I used to learn. If I could only have one book on sock knitting, that would be the one.

Gigi


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Shannon123 said:


> Who said she was perfect?


Looks like MidMdRoots. I don't know of anyone else.


----------



## Sandy4cats (May 8, 2014)

cgspat said:


> I knit and crochet, but never socks. I'm looking for book and yarn suggestions to get started. Any ideas would be appreciated.


cgspat, good luck with knitting socks! I just started last summer by using Liat Gat's techniques (2AAT TU ML) (see YouTube videos or her website at http://www.knitfreedom.com) with worsted weight yarn. Using the thicker yarn makes it easier, and I figured if I was making one, then I might as well make the second at the same time. However, you could do them at the same time on separate needles. I did that when I had a tricky pattern on the leg of each sock.

If I've repeated other answers, I'm sorry. Once I saw all the petty comments detracting from your inquiry, I skipped most of the pages.


----------



## quiltwiz (Dec 17, 2011)

I agree with Amy. Sockit2me's simple, very well-written pattern is the BEST pattern IMHO. Working with a 12" or 9" circular needle makes socks so easy...especially for those of us who enjoy the process of knitting small enjoyable projects. I Had never knitted socks before using this pattern and now I am a sock-knitting addict. I tried magic loop and dpns, but came back to my 12" circular in size 1.


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> But...this is the very best IN YOUR OPINION.
> 
> I know that I would suffer from 2nd sock syndrome since I have 2nd sleeve syndrome.
> 
> ...


I think that is the best advice, try every method. I am making socks on 9-inch needles now but I want to try Magic Loop some day. I don't find your post snarky at all, I like to know other peoples opinions. That is what KP is for to help each other.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> When I cast off toe up this is how I do it. On the row before cast off I increase in my knit stitches. I have 72 on my needles and I inc evenly by 18 -20 stitches. Then I just K1 K1 slip K1 over to the end. Loosely. Works great for me A little frilly in the drawer but nice on my legs.


This sounds great! I'm just a little confused (as usual :roll: ). When you say "K1 K1 slip K1 over to the end" does that mean that after the first slip, there will be 3 K1s?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Artbarn said:


> This sounds great! I'm just a little confused (as usual :roll: ). When you say "K1 K1 slip K1 over to the end" does that mean that after the first slip, there will be 3 K1s?


No K1 K1 then slip first K1 over the second K1. And keep going. That's how I always cast off loosely.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> No K1 K1 then slip first K1 over the second K1. And keep going. That's how I always cast off loosely.


Duh! Of course, you're casting off. Too much going on around me--football games, hubs talking to me, two dogs looking for attention.

Thanks for answering and not laughing at me.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm trying a yarn that is new to me and liking it quite well. An offshoot of Annie's called Willow Yarns. Using the Quest line 3.5 oz. 462 yards 50% merino super wash/25% Nylon/25% Bamboo. Very nice feel and it looks like I'm going to get a full pair of socks from one ball. Using the Poison Dart Frog color way. They've got others that, if they're as nice as the Quest, I'll probably be using a lot.

http://www.willowyarns.com/product/willow+yarns%26%238482-+quest+yarn.do?sortby=newArrivalsDescend&page=2&from=fn


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Lovely stuff, Judy. I have to exert self control. I have so much nice sock yarn in my stash that as gorgeous as these are I can't let myself succumb. I see that the price is lovely, too.



jbandsma said:


> I'm trying a yarn that is new to me and liking it quite well. An offshoot of Annie's called Willow Yarns. Using the Quest line 3.5 oz. 462 yards 50% merino super wash/25% Nylon/25% Bamboo. Very nice feel and it looks like I'm going to get a full pair of socks from one ball. Using the Poison Dart Frog color way. They've got others that, if they're as nice as the Quest, I'll probably be using a lot.
> 
> http://www.willowyarns.com/product/willow+yarns%26%238482-+quest+yarn.do?sortby=newArrivalsDescend&page=2&from=fn


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Sandy4cats said:


> cgspat, good luck with knitting socks! I just started last summer by using Liat Gat's techniques (2AAT TU ML) (see YouTube videos or her website at http://www.knitfreedom.com) with worsted weight yarn. Using the thicker yarn makes it easier, and I figured if I was making one, then I might as well make the second at the same time. However, you could do them at the same time on separate needles. I did that when I had a tricky pattern on the leg of each sock.
> 
> If I've repeated other answers, I'm sorry. Once I saw all the petty comments detracting from your inquiry, I skipped most of the pages.


This may be the You Tube video I have been looking for but my computer keeps telling me This webpage is not available--not sure why.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

I placed an order with LoveKnitting.com today and got this: 
http://www.loveknitting.com/us/knit-one-crochet-too-pediwick
Half price and free shipping!

I'd love to try the Willow Quest but the shipping rate is rather high there. If I only order the one skein, it nearly doubles the price.  It has the same fiber content as Deborah Norville Serenity Sock and I already know I like that yarn.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

dauntiekay said:


> This may be the You Tube video I have been looking for but my computer keeps telling me This webpage is not available--not sure why.


Try this link:
http://knitfreedom.com/
There's an extra character in the previous link that throws it off.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

I agree bethshangirl. I just chuckle and say to myself, oh no they are at it again and then I read all the posts to see what other snarky, rude and insulting remarks they make to each other. quote=bethshangirl]l know what you're saying, ... but l just ignore any comments that are off-subject or aren't necessary,- pass on quickly, and glean what l want to learn from a thread. Oh, and don't join in! There's still loads of good advice on here! - so don't let anyone ruin it for you.[/quote]


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Bakerch said:


> Winding road...why are you such a bitch to Amy??... I rarely post but you are such a nasty person to Amy...no matter what she says, you have nothing but negative comments! You should just not say anything if you can't say something nice!


Something nice. Calling people a b%$&ch is saying something nice?? Sweep around your own door before you sweep around someone else's, comes to mind..


----------



## Sandy4cats (May 8, 2014)

cah said:


> Try this link:
> http://knitfreedom.com/
> There's an extra character in the previous link that throws it off.


Thanks for fixing that link, cah! I didn't realize the right parenthesis got caught, and now it's too late for me to edit it.


----------



## RPM (Feb 23, 2015)

I like Opal sock yarn. It works up well; holds its shape; and has a nice feel.


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

RPM Littleknits.com has tons of Opal sock yarn on sale at a Real good price check it out. Yah I just bought 4 skeins


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

Here's Agatha The Investigator from Opal. I am by no means the worlds expert on socks but my man likes what I knit and so do I.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

bethshangirl said:


> l know what you're saying, ... but l just ignore any comments that are off-subject or aren't necessary,- pass on quickly, and glean what l want to learn from a thread. Oh, and don't join in! There's still loads of good advice on here! - so don't let anyone ruin it for you.


 :thumbup:


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Pretty yarn and the sock looks really cute. Are those ChiaoGoo needles? They have a great looking cable.



barbara97801 said:


> Here's Agatha The Investigator from Opal. I am by no means the worlds expert on socks but my man likes what I knit and so do I.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> For anyone doing top down socks with a heel flap and gusset, here is a very handy thing to keep on hand. It'll help when you just want to do your own thing and not somebody else's.
> 
> http://www.socknitters.com/Tips/heels_by_the_number.htm


Good link, thank you.


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

Yup their are Chai-goo and I love them.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> I'm trying a yarn that is new to me and liking it quite well. An offshoot of Annie's called Willow Yarns. Using the Quest line 3.5 oz. 462 yards 50% merino super wash/25% Nylon/25% Bamboo. Very nice feel and it looks like I'm going to get a full pair of socks from one ball. Using the Poison Dart Frog color way. They've got others that, if they're as nice as the Quest, I'll probably be using a lot.
> 
> http://www.willowyarns.com/product/willow+yarns%26%238482-+quest+yarn.do?sortby=newArrivalsDescend&page=2&from=fn


I like this! I have some Felici on the way otherwise I'd be trying this.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

barbara97801 said:


> Here's Agatha The Investigator from Opal. I am by no means the worlds expert on socks but my man likes what I knit and so do I.


That's what's important. My husband wears the socks I knitted him and is glad for them as he has to wear boots to work even in the summer and summers here in SC can be brutal. He says the wool socks I made him actually keep his feet cooler in the summer than anything else.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> I like this! I have some Felici on the way otherwise I'd be trying this.


I always seem to miss the Felici when it comes around. Wish it was always available.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> That's what's important. My husband wears the socks I knitted him and is glad for them as he has to wear boots to work even in the summer and summers here in SC can be brutal. He says the wool socks I made him actually keep his feet cooler in the summer than anything else.


Status quo. Wool is an insulator. Keeps cool things cool warm things warm. OMG another validation.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Shannon123 said:


> I like this! I have some Felici on the way otherwise I'd be trying this.


I have Felici on the needles now! I bet you'll like it. Good choice for your first pair of socks. :thumbup:


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

cah said:


> I have Felici on the needles now! I bet you'll like it. Good choice for your first pair of socks. :thumbup:


Felici is great. Just wish it was around longer. Wait a minute. I'm on their notifications list and I never saw anything about it being available again? Hmmmmmmm.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

jbandsma said:


> Felici is great. Just wish it was around longer. Wait a minute. I'm on their notifications list and I never saw anything about it being available again? Hmmmmmmm.


They have a few colors left from the last time they brought it back. I believe that was in November?

http://www.knitpicks.com/yarns/Felici_Sock_Yarn__D5420165.html


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

cah said:


> Try this link:
> http://knitfreedom.com/
> There's an extra character in the previous link that throws it off.


Yes, that is the link I need--Thank you!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

cah said:


> They have a few colors left from the last time they brought it back. I believe that was in November?
> 
> http://www.knitpicks.com/yarns/Felici_Sock_Yarn__D5420165.html


Well, besides the Willow yarn, I have also got another order from Expressions Fibers. On sale but the 3 hanks still cost me $100. Good thing my website client paid me recently and it wasn't needed any place else.


----------



## PearlGirl (May 30, 2012)

I learned to make socks on the 12" needle, but find the 11" by Addie to be better for my hands. The stitches fit well and they are more comfortable for me to use than the 9". Now I have bought my yarn and my needle and am excited to try TAATML socks, Would it be a good idea to do a practice pair using two colors of yarn? One color for each sock?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

PearlGirl said:


> I learned to make socks on the 12" needle, but find the 11" by Addie to be better for my hands. The stitches fit well and they are more comfortable for me to use than the 9". Now I have bought my yarn and my needle and am excited to try TAATML socks, Would it be a good idea to do a practice pair using two colors of yarn?


I wouldn't. I made and still have the very first pair I made. They fit like a glove or socks. And have worn well.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Why not? You would end up with a fun pair of mismatches. Or make another pair just like them when you are done, your call.



PearlGirl said:


> * * * * Now I have bought my yarn and my needle and am excited to try TAATML socks, Would it be a good idea to do a practice pair using two colors of yarn? One color for each sock?


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Felici is great. Just wish it was around longer. Wait a minute. I'm on their notifications list and I never saw anything about it being available again? Hmmmmmmm.


When I ordered it today there weren't many colors left. I also checked out some of the reviews and a lot of users mirrored this sentiment. It must get snapped up quickly! I figured for a first pair, go with something that changes colors for interest and isn't expensive for the great quality.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> When I ordered it today there weren't many colors left. I also checked out some of the reviews and a lot of users mirrored this sentiment. It must get snapped up quickly! I figured for a first pair, go with something that changes colors for interest and isn't expensive for the great quality.


Yes it does go fast. I looked at the colors left and, unfortunately, none of them appeal to me right now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Everyone seems t have their favorite method for doing socks. For many years I only made bulky socks for wearing in rubber boots or sorrels instead of felt liners. I finally tried a pair of finer ones top down but wasn't happy with the toe. Last winter I got this book.

http://www.amazon.com/Socks-Carte-Toes-Choose-Patterns/dp/1440304262/ref=sr_1_40?ie=UTF8&qid=1453698855&sr=8-40&keywords=Knitting++socks

Then I used the heel pattern from Darowils workshop

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-137747-1.html

I made 4 pair, they fit great & I will definitely be doing more.
As a child I learned to knit with DPN & I prefer to use them over circulars
I recently bought some Knitters Pride Nova Platina Cubic DPN, they are square & very pointy, I love knitting with them.
The yarn outlet has great prices on sock yarn that is very nice too
http://www.yarnfactoryoutlet.com/e-tent
All of this is simply my opinion


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I just get a kick out of it. It's so predictable . Wait for it. And what good does it do to un watch a topic. You lose not me. If this is a punishment for me bring it on.


Sticks & stones WindingRoad, Sticks & stones. :roll: 
What's wrong? You run out of little puppies to kick??? :evil:

The BEST thing to do when you start your posts, would be to NOT follow them.... You are the only one here who thinks your advice would ever be missed. And thanks for the laugh, because when push comes to shove, as it usually does with you, your posts become more and more erratic. It's quite a site to see. I'll check back later to see how you're doing. Nite..... :thumbup:


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

cgspat said:


> I knit and crochet, but never socks. I'm looking for book and yarn suggestions to get started. Any ideas would be appreciated.


I knit and crochet as well, but have yet to try socks. I'll be looking forward to seeing your first finished product. Good luck with all the choices you have been given here... :thumbup:


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Nussa said:


> I knit and crochet as well, but have yet to try socks. I'll be looking forward to seeing your first finished product. Good luck with all the choices you have been given here... :thumbup:


Nussa, I mentioned it earlier but there is a book "Crocheted Socks", for those who enjoy or prefer to crochet. There's 16 different patterns in the book. Of course you cannot do 2 at a time but it's a nice change if you like crochet and some find it less "intimidating" (for lack of a better word) than wading through all of the sock knitting methods to make a first pair.

Originally purchased the book to give to my sister (who never quite mastered knitting) but she passed away before I could give it to her. It's now lent out, on a frequent basis, to the many crocheters that I work with.


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> I'm trying a yarn that is new to me and liking it quite well. An offshoot of Annie's called Willow Yarns. Using the Quest line 3.5 oz. 462 yards 50% merino super wash/25% Nylon/25% Bamboo. Very nice feel


Glad to hear that. I've got a sample A & B pack on its way as we speak. I ordered the sample pack because it cost enough to get free shipping, yeah.


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Nussa, I mentioned it earlier but there is a book "Crocheted Socks", for those who enjoy or prefer to crochet. There's 16 different patterns in the book. Of course you cannot do 2 at a time but it's a nice change if you like crochet and some find it less "intimidating" (for lack of a better word) than wading through all of the sock knitting methods to make a first pair.
> 
> Originally purchased the book to give to my sister (who never quite mastered knitting) but she passed away before I could give it to her. It's now lent out, on a frequent basis, to the many crocheters that I work with.


Rocky, have you ever worn a crocheted sock? I've been crocheting for years and often thought about trying socks but wondered if they are comfortable.
One of these days I'm going to knit a pair. Tried the 12" circular method and HATED it. I just downloaded Darowil's ML toe up workshop and will try that.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Everyone seems t have their favorite method for doing socks. For many years I only made bulky socks for wearing in rubber boots or sorrels instead of felt liners. I finally tried a pair of finer ones top down but wasn't happy with the toe. Last winter I got this book.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Socks-Carte-Toes-Choose-Patterns/dp/1440304262/ref=sr_1_40?ie=UTF8&qid=1453698855&sr=8-40&keywords=Knitting++socks
> 
> ...


That's a great idea about using heavy socks instead of boot liners. What yarn do you use? Do you add a strand of nylon to make them last longer?


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Nussa, I mentioned it earlier but there is a book "Crocheted Socks", for those who enjoy or prefer to crochet. There's 16 different patterns in the book. Of course you cannot do 2 at a time but it's a nice change if you like crochet and some find it less "intimidating" (for lack of a better word) than wading through all of the sock knitting methods to make a first pair.
> 
> Originally purchased the book to give to my sister (who never quite mastered knitting) but she passed away before I could give it to her. It's now lent out, on a frequent basis, to the many crocheters that I work with.


Thanks for the info Knitting in the Rockys. I might try to crochet a pair of socks, as I have been crocheting for nearly 50 years, and have been knitting for less than 10. I do find crochet instructions easier to follow... :thumbup:


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

Nussa I have been knitting sorta for 45 years and serious knitting for about about 6 and when I found this easy sock pattern on Ravelry it made socks so easy that I love to make them now. I tried on dpn's and they were too fiddlie and I remembered one of my catholic nun friends had said that knitting socks on circulars was way better so I tried and I am hooked. The sock pattern I use is the Terrific Top Down sock pattern. As a lady on her suggested I knit my cast on row so it is way easier to do my ribbing and the top looks way better than starting the ribbing from the cast on row. I knit so tight that it is hard for me to start my ribbing from the cast on row anyway.


----------



## Knitting by Nana (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi Amy Knits YOU always have a SMILE on your face AND in your words. I am always happy to read everything you write - and YOU always have GREAT information and helps. YOU and a GREAT asset to KP and always have good suggestions. THANK you SO much for being YOU!!!
best regards, Nancy in COLD CA



AmyKnits said:


> The best pattern/tutorial/instructions for learning to knit socks money can buy is here...
> 
> (My device is giving me trouble copy/paste) sockit2me topics page 8 "Top down socks on a 12" circular".
> 
> But is is FREE.


 :lol:


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Moe C said:


> Glad to hear that. I've got a sample A & B pack on its way as we speak. I ordered the sample pack because it cost enough to get free shipping, yeah.


I usually do something like that, too, unless it's just to try out a yarn. I've learned the hard way that it's really not nice to get stuck with a yarn that makes you want to burn it just for the free shipping.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Artbarn said:


> That's a great idea about using heavy socks instead of boot liners. What yarn do you use? Do you add a strand of nylon to make them last longer?


I used White Buffalo yarn, 100% bulky wool. It's a 6 ply wool. It's no longer being made. The same yarn that is used for Cowichan sweaters. You can find it sometimes on eBay. I didn't use any nylon with it & most lasted well but that would probably be a good idea.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> I always seem to miss the Felici when it comes around. Wish it was always available.


Bought some when it was available most recently-just finishing a pair of socks with it. Not impressed at all-huge knot in one skein and just beyond that very 'fuzzy' section I had to poke into the inside of the sock. Think I'll stick with Stroll-but that's just MHO. (And not an experience sock knitter here-finishing pair #5.)


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

Johns old lady now you know why I watch Littleknits all the time for Opal or for Regia at a good price. I have never had that problem with either one of those.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

John's old lady said:


> Bought some when it was available most recently-just finishing a pair of socks with it. Not impressed at all-huge knot in one skein and just beyond that very 'fuzzy' section I had to poke into the inside of the sock. Think I'll stick with Stroll-but that's just MHO. (And not an experience sock knitter here-finishing pair #5.)


Sorry you had that experience. I've never had any problems with it. But, like you, I also really like Stroll.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Not sure what yarn Bonnie uses. Looking forward to finding out. The heavy socks I have made I used Encore. It is 25% wool and 75% man made. I made them for my SIL who lives in Ithaca where it really gets cold. She is a volunteer fire fighter and the warm socks in her boots worked out well for her.



Artbarn said:


> That's a great idea about using heavy socks instead of boot liners. What yarn do you use? Do you add a strand of nylon to make them last longer?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Oh, I agree. Those two are nice to work with.



barbara97801 said:


> Johns old lady now you know why I watch Littleknits all the time for Opal or for Regia at a good price. I have never had that problem with either one of those.


----------



## Countrygal90 (May 7, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> I didn't know how to make socks, I didn't know how to do ML And my first pair of socks where 2 At A Time Toe Up Magic Loop. They fit and I'm still wearing them several years later. Have you tried 2AATTUML if not please don't comment on the method.


Sound just like me..... I used Liat Gat's pattern and her suggestion to use a heavier yarn for the first pair. I used worsted weight acrylic and made a pair of bed socks. Love making socks and I try a different heel each time . I am on my fifth pair, hoping to finish soon. Then I'll start another pair. I did use the 2AATTUML would not knit socks any other way!


----------



## Countrygal90 (May 7, 2014)

MidMdRoots said:


> That's good for you, but not all of us are "perfect".


Nowhere did I see that Winding Road said she was perfect. I use #0 needle amd sock yarn.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I used White Buffalo yarn, 100% bulky wool. It's a 6 ply wool. It's no longer being made. The same yarn that is used for Cowichan sweaters. You can find it sometimes on eBay. I didn't use any nylon with it & most lasted well but that would probably be a good idea.


Thanks, Bonnie.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

MarilynKnits said:


> Not sure what yarn Bonnie uses. Looking forward to finding out. The heavy socks I have made I used Encore. It is 25% wool and 75% man made. I made them for my SIL who lives in Ithaca where it really gets cold. She is a volunteer fire fighter and the warm socks in her boots worked out well for her.


Thanks, Marilyn. How well do the socks hold up with this yarn?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Nussa said:


> Sticks & stones WindingRoad, Sticks & stones. :roll:
> What's wrong? You run out of little puppies to kick??? :evil:
> 
> The BEST thing to do when you start your posts, would be to NOT follow them.... You are the only one here who thinks your advice would ever be missed. And thanks for the laugh, because when push comes to shove, as it usually does with you, your posts become more and more erratic. It's quite a site to see. I'll check back later to see how you're doing. Nite..... :thumbup:


I aim to please. Glad you are so very entertained. I'll keep up the good work just for you.


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

I started out with Lia Gat from KnitFreedom, TAATTUML and they were fairly easy. Then I discovered the Fish Lips Kiss Hel pattern that many KPers used to rave about and I haven't looked back. Yes, it's a paid pattern from Ravelry and it's the best dollar I ever spent. I can't use the 9" or 12" needles. They cramped my hands a lot.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

loriadams said:


> Rocky, have you ever worn a crocheted sock? I've been crocheting for years and often thought about trying socks but wondered if they are comfortable.
> One of these days I'm going to knit a pair. Tried the 12" circular method and HATED it. I just downloaded Darowil's ML toe up workshop and will try that.


Sorry for the delay in responding. Yes I have a few pairs that I crocheted and no I don't find them any different than wearing knitted socks.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Nussa said:


> Thanks for the info Knitting in the Rockys. I might try to crochet a pair of socks, as I have been crocheting for nearly 50 years, and have been knitting for less than 10. I do find crochet instructions easier to follow... :thumbup:


The name of the book is "Crochet Socks 16 Fun-To-Stitch Patterns".


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Here's a freebie to get you started
> 
> http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Two_at_Once_Toe_Up_Magic_Loop_Socks_Pattern__D50631220.html


Thanks for that link!



betrhalf said:


> Hi,
> you might want to take a look at
> 
> http://www.craftsy.com/classes/knitting/free?_ct=sbqiiui-cuwqsqjuweho-ikr-dql-byda&_ctp=Yarn%20%26%20Fiber%20Arts,knitting%2Ffree
> ...


Thank you for that class! I just need to spend some time on Craftsy instead of always on KP. 

Better yet, I need to get off the computer and do some actual knitting.

No, I haven't read all the pages, just the first few. 
To date, I have knitted three pairs of socks. The first two were toddler-sized - worsted weight and following Silver's Sock Class for one sock on four double-pointed needles at: http://cometosilver.com/socks/
Last year, I knitted another pair of socks - adult sized and in sock yarn - and have yet to become addicted to sock-knitting.

Silver puts it best, "... Your only prerequisite is that you must know how to cast on, knit and purl. ..."

Enjoy the knitting - with whatever yarn pleases *you* and by whichever method pleases *you*. ALL choices are personal.


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

try knitting them on 2 sets of circulars and you will be hooked. They are so easy on circ's it isn't funny.


----------



## Countrygal90 (May 7, 2014)

barbara97801 said:


> try knitting them on 2 sets of circulars and you will be hooked. They are so easy on circ's it isn't funny.


Just be careful not to pull on the wrong needle. That's just what I would do....did it once with magic loop. Learned th watch what I was doing after that......LOL


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh I have had to carefully put stitches on a needle more than once and I have mistakenly picked up the wrong needle and started knitting only to realize that I should have picked up the other end of the needle that the majority of my stitches were on.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Got my other device to cooperate!
> 
> Below is a link to the VERY BEST tutorial/lesson to learn sock knitting available....
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> It is not the VERY BEST. It's a method.


But it is simple for a first time sock maker. I myself wouldn't want to start 2 at a time and I have been knitting socks for decades. That in my opinion would scare me right away from knitting them. 
Notice. please. "My opinion".


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

gheezi said:


> This is good advice. Just get a pair under your belt and decide for yourself what you want to do. Personally, I started with the sport weight until I saw how to turn the heel and what number of stitches to start toe up, and how wide the foot should be. I have worked my way to 1.5mm (000) and love it. See what YOU want to do. No one on this KP can tell you what is best for you!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

ramram0003 said:


> But it is simple for a first time sock maker. I myself wouldn't want to start 2 at a time and I have been knitting socks for decades. That in my opinion would scare me right away from knitting them.
> Notice. please. "My opinion".


And knitting 2AATTUML is my opinion. Why does that bother you so much. Do you make one cupcake at a time?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

barbara97801 said:


> Oh I have had to carefully put stitches on a needle more than once and I have mistakenly picked up the wrong needle and started knitting only to realize that I should have picked up the other end of the needle that the majority of my stitches were on.


Working yarn = working needle.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Countrygal90 said:


> Nowhere did I see that Winding Road said she was perfect. I use #0 needle amd sock yarn.


Don't try to outperfect me now....<<<VBG>>>>


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Don't try to outperfect me now....<<<VBG>>>>


Well I knitted entrelac socks on #000. Steeler's colors for my sister.


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Sorry for the delay in responding. Yes I have a few pairs that I crocheted and no I don't find them any different than wearing knitted socks.


Thank you. I figure I can crochet some and see how I like the process and hopefully use up a bunch of my sock yarn.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

jbandsma said:


> Well I knitted entrelac socks on #000. Steeler's colors for my sister.


Cool socks.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

From what I heard from her they are holding up well. She likes that it is enough wool to wick perspiration and enough acrylic so she can throw them in the laundry with her underwear and tee shirts.



Artbarn said:


> Thanks, Marilyn. How well do the socks hold up with this yarn?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

There is a workshop archived here on KP for doing socks on two shorter circs. I happened to have two different brands in size 1 (inherited from Mother and MIL) and that made it easier to be sure I was using the correct needle.



barbara97801 said:


> try knitting them on 2 sets of circulars and you will be hooked. They are so easy on circ's it isn't funny.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I prefer making 2AATTUML so 1) I get both socks done at the same time and 2) I don't have to keep counting rows on the second one to make sure it is the same as the first. It works for WR, it works for me, it works for many people. Other ways work for other people. We all end up with socks we enjoy wearing.

I don't know why folks are getting snarky with you, WR. It's not like you are holding a gun to their head saying that because us cool girls do it this way this is the only bestest way to go and you have to do it that way too. It is simply a way that works well for you and you are taking the time you could be spending knitting for the new baby sharing knowledge.

Needle manufacturers make dp needles because people buy them. They also make long circs because other people buy them. There are many paths that lead to nirvana. We would really be jerks if we didn't share the knowledge of the way we like to do a process. It may light a spark for somebody whose knitting semantics hasn't taken with a different technique.



WindingRoad said:


> And knitting 2AATTUML is my opinion. Why does that bother you so much. Do you make one cupcake at a time?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Awesome socks, Judy.



jbandsma said:


> Well I knitted entrelac socks on #000. Steeler's colors for my sister.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> I prefer making 2AATTUML so 1) I get both socks done at the same time and 2) I don't have to keep counting rows on the second one to make sure it is the same as the first. It works for WR, it works for me, it works for many people. Other ways work for other people. We all end up with socks we enjoy wearing.
> 
> I don't know why folks are getting snarky with you, WR. It's not like you are holding a gun to their head saying that because us cool girls do it this way this is the only bestest way to go and you have to do it that way too. It is simply a way that works well for you and you are taking the time you could be spending knitting for the new baby sharing knowledge.
> 
> Needle manufacturers make dp needles because people buy them. They also make long circs because other people buy them. There are many paths that lead to nirvana. We would really be jerks if we didn't share the knowledge of the way we like to do a process. It may light a spark for somebody whose knitting semantics hasn't taken with a different technique.


They have nothing better to do.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

Yup..and some people have reached nirvana with dpns. It is a choice. Let's be open to all choices.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

WendyMargaret said:


> Yup..and some people have reached nirvana with dpns. It is a choice. Let's be open to all choices.


Magic loop and 2 circs almost made me give up knitting completely. So now it's dpns all the way unless it's something big enough to work well on a single circular. And 12" singulars just don't for me. I can use the 9" but I go faster on the dpns


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

WendyMargaret said:


> Yup..and some people have reached nirvana with dpns. It is a choice. Let's be open to all choices.


Yeeees, dpn nirvana!! :mrgreen:


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

jbandsma said:


> Well I knitted entrelac socks on #000. Steeler's colors for my sister.


Those are WAY cool. In fact, they are the BEST I've seen in a while. Love love love. :thumbup:


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

cah said:


> Those are WAY cool. In fact, they are the BEST I've seen in a while. Love love love. :thumbup:


Eunny Jang's pattern. I just didn't make them as long. The pattern is now free. It was a paid pattern when I got it.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/entrelac-socks


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Well, I am in watching now!! First it Kathy and the doll, I am looking for one, because I caught that bug..now socks! I knitted a few pair on dpn..think i'll stick with that for the moment, but, gonna try toe up, then two at a time..bugger!

Edited, because I mis spelled socks and auto correct made the word into a part of the male anatomy, and I certainly don't want anyone to think that's what I was going to make!


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

MarilynKnits said:


> From what I heard from her they are holding up well. She likes that it is enough wool to wick perspiration and enough acrylic so she can throw them in the laundry with her underwear and tee shirts.


I'll check it out then. Last winter I made a pair of practice socks with worsted acrylic, #5 needles. I gave them to hubs to wear under his slippers. I warned him that they were not going to last long if he wore them without his slippers, yet I caught him wearing them outside without shoes (sigh). Of course, the next time I washed them there was a hole in the bottom of one heel. He likes them, so if I make him another pair, they will need to be more sturdy.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

jbandsma said:


> Eunny Jang's pattern. I just didn't make them as long. The pattern is now free. It was a paid pattern when I got it.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/entrelac-socks


Downloaded! Thank you. I doubt I'd do knee socks either. Icky Catholic school memories. :lol:


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Well, I am in watching now!! First it Kathy and the doll, I am looking for one, because I caught that bug..now socks! I knitted a few pair on dpn..think i'll stick with that for the moment, but, gonna try toe up, then two at a time..bugger!
> 
> Edited, because I mis spelled socks and auto correct made the word into a part of the male anatomy, and I certainly don't want anyone to think that's what I was going to make!


Did you know you can do 2 at a time on dpns? One inside the other.


----------



## gheezi (Mar 11, 2015)

http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2016/1/26/1453854462946-entrelac.jpg

These socks rock!

Had a hard time with the steeler vs Broncos game. Couldn't root for either. But I love the steelers, Green Bay, Broncos


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Edited, because I mis spelled socks and auto correct made the word into a part of the male anatomy, and I certainly don't want anyone to think that's what I was going to make!


You just caused me to need to use my rescue inhaler.


----------



## gheezi (Mar 11, 2015)

jbandsma said:


> Did you know you can do 2 at a time on dpns? One inside the other.


This is my next project. If Eleanor Roosevelt can do it, so can I !!!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

gheezi said:


> http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2016/1/26/1453854462946-entrelac.jpg
> 
> These socks rock!
> 
> Had a hard time with the steeler vs Broncos game. Couldn't root for either. But I love the steelers, Green Bay, Broncos


Well, when you were born and raised 35 miles from Pgh and had a cousin who played for the Pirates, gold and black tends to get tedious but necessary.


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

I have chaigoo's and I love them.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Well I knitted entrelac socks on #000. Steeler's colors for my sister.


Yowza! Wunnerful sox!!!!

I may knit another pair of socks. On dpns. With the pattern you so graciously gave the link to. Oh, my. Thank you - I think.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

jbandsma said:


> Did you know you can do 2 at a time on dpns? One inside the other.


I know it's doable but my brain hurts just thinking about it.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Lots of ideas and lovely pictures here. I think there's a new baby boy who will always have cosy feet 2AATTUML - grandma Windy will be whizzing them off


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

LizR said:


> I know it's doable but my brain hurts just thinking about it.


I've actually seen someone doing it. After watching for a while I need a shot of the nectar of the gods. I already knew DPNs weren't for me, and that just reinforced it.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

cindye6556 said:


> I've actually seen someone doing it. After watching for a while I need a shot of the nectar of the gods. I already knew DPNs weren't for me, and that just reinforced it.


I really like dpns, using them now for mitts, but I like to be able to knit without paying a whole lot of attention. Trying to do two at a time on dpns I would be in a royal mess in no time at all.

Speaking about royal. It's a shame that Ms, Minnie won't be in Scotland for the Royal Highland Show at the end of June. She would see a lot of relatives perhaps.
http://royalhighlandshow.org/


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

LizR said:


> I really like dpns, using them now for mitts, but I like to be able to knit without paying a whole lot of attention. Trying to do two at a time on dpns I would be in a royal mess in no time at all.
> 
> Speaking about royal. It's a shame that Ms, Minnie won't be in Scotland for the Royal Highland Show at the end of June. She would see a lot of relatives perhaps.
> http://royalhighlandshow.org/


She has an open calendar. So maybe she'll go visit Trish again and take in the show.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

cindye6556 said:


> She has an open calendar. So maybe she'll go visit Trish again and take in the show.


Good. I'm sure Trish would be happy to see her anytime.

:thumbup:


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Well I knitted entrelac socks on #000. Steeler's colors for my sister.


Those are fabulous socks!


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Magic loop and 2 circs almost made me give up knitting completely. So now it's dpns all the way unless it's something big enough to work well on a single circular. And 12" singulars just don't for me. I can use the 9" but I go faster on the dpns


Me too. I just invested in a 9" circ but I need some practice! Until I get good at it I will stick to the dpns as magic loop just muddles me. At the end of the day I will still get a pair of socks and who is going to peer at them and tell me I made them wrong way


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

berigora said:


> Me too. I just invested in a 9" circ but I need some practice! Until I get good at it I will stick to the dpns as magic loop just muddles me. At the end of the day I will still get a pair of socks and who is going to peer at them and tell me I made them wrong way


If you can practice with 9" why can't you practice with ML.. Just curious.


----------



## Luckyprincessuk (May 16, 2013)

I've knitted socks on dpns, 2 circs, magic loop,one small circ and on straights...it's all the same your only knitting with two needle tips at a time.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

berigora said:


> Me too. I just invested in a 9" circ but I need some practice! Until I get good at it I will stick to the dpns as magic loop just muddles me. At the end of the day I will still get a pair of socks and who is going to peer at them and tell me I made them wrong way


No one because once they're done, no one can tell how they were made. It still comes out to be a pair of socks.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

cah said:


> No one because once they're done, no one can tell how they were made. It still comes out to be a pair of socks.


I can tell. LOL


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Tried it once (knitting two at a time, one inside the other), got about 1 inch past the cuff and found I had twisted the yarn too far up to try to fix. So I frogged it but this is still on my to do list. I was using dpns, next time will try ML. It does require a lot of concentration. This is my next project. If Eleanor Roosevelt can do it, so can I !!![/quote]


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

I use have used 1 circular to knit sleeves and find that if you make sure that all the bottom of your cast on is going the same way then you shouldn't have any problems. If I can do it anyone can. Trust me I'm no expert but I do it all the time on socks.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I can tell. LOL


Foot fetish?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Foot fetish?


No ( with her nose in the air)


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Well I knitted entrelac socks on #000. Steeler's colors for my sister.


They are great socks! BTW they are also DH's school colours. He said if i made him some like that he would wear them around the house (but first I have to get to grips with entrelac ...  )


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> If you can practice with 9" why can't you practice with ML.. Just curious.


WR I do not have circs that are flexible enough. Believe me I have tried, and I got into a real mucking fuddle! I do use the travelling loop method on hats, sleeves etc. but for now I am quite content to carry on making smaller items like toys and socks with dpns. I do not have second sock syndrome and I am not in a hurry!

BTW I have discovered that because of the way I knit, the 9" circ is still very slow and my tension is completely different from what I get with dpns. Just something else to challenge these old fingers ... :lol:


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> If you can practice with 9" why can't you practice with ML.. Just curious.


I tried with the small needles, and gave up. Too hard on my hands. Nothing to hold onto.


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

My circs that I use for socks are Chiaogoo with the red cables and they are perfect. The other brand to get that is wonderful is Addi sock Rockets. Both have the sharp pointy tips and I love my Chiaogoo's.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Being a wisea$$? Well, it sure beats being a dumba$$! 



WindingRoad said:


> I can tell. LOL


----------



## Knitting by Nana (Jun 2, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> Being a wisea$$? Well, it sure beats being a dumba$$!


LOVE this kind of banter shows everyone has a sense of humor made ME chuckle hee hee hee hee heeheeee
keep on keeping us chuckling ) Nancy in Cold CA


----------



## Countrygal90 (May 7, 2014)

Knitting by Nana said:


> LOVE this kind of banter shows everyone has a sense of humor made ME chuckle hee hee hee hee heeheeee
> keep on keeping us chuckling ) Nancy in Cold CA


I love it too. As long as someone doesn't lose it........tee hee


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

berigora said:


> WR I do not have circs that are flexible enough. Believe me I have tried, and I got into a real mucking fuddle! I do use the travelling loop method on hats, sleeves etc. but for now I am quite content to carry on making smaller items like toys and socks with dpns. I do not have second sock syndrome and I am not in a hurry!
> 
> BTW I have discovered that because of the way I knit, the 9" circ is still very slow and my tension is completely different from what I get with dpns. Just something else to challenge these old fingers ... :lol:


I'm not in a hurry either. Where does everyone get that notion. Takes me two months to knit a pair.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> Being a wisea$$? Well, it sure beats being a dumba$$!


Not by some standards. Oh well Shit does happen I see.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

berigora said:


> WR I do not have circs that are flexible enough. Believe me I have tried, and I got into a real mucking fuddle! I do use the travelling loop method on hats, sleeves etc. but for now I am quite content to carry on making smaller items like toys and socks with dpns. I do not have second sock syndrome and I am not in a hurry!
> 
> BTW I have discovered that because of the way I knit, the 9" circ is still very slow and my tension is completely different from what I get with dpns. Just something else to challenge these old fingers ... :lol:


Clovers are about $10 for the long 48". And they work great.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Clovers are about $10 for the long 48". And they work great.


Thank you, I am glad to hear that some of these things do not cost an arm and a leg


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

berigora said:


> Thank you, I am glad to hear that some of these things do not cost an arm and a leg! I will look out for them and hope the Aussie price is reasonable


www.eknittingneedles.com Don't know if they ship to Aussie.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> Clovers are about $10 for the long 48". And they work great.


How do I decide what size needle I need for socks? I noticed that the pattern that you posted suggested 0-3 for needle size.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> www.eknittingneedles.com Don't know if they ship to Aussie.


I usually go to loveknitting or knitpicks first as I know their prices are in AU$. Definitely more research required!


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

Winding Road I found that when I started knitting my socks on circular's they went much faster.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

barbara97801 said:


> Winding Road I found that when I started knitting my socks on circular's they went much faster.


They very well may. I'm not a prolific knitter. Usually I can muster up a row maybe two at a time. I just don't sit and marathon knit. I love to enjoy knitting and I don't do difficult.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

dauntiekay said:


> How do I decide what size needle I need for socks? I noticed that the pattern that you posted suggested 0-3 for needle size.


I have used 0's but usually use #1's. I want a dense fabric that will last. I knit in the range of 10 stitches per inch.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> I have used 0's but usually use #1's. I want a dense fabric that will last. I knit in the range of 10 stitches per inch.


That's what I will use for this pattern. Thanks for the help!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

dauntiekay said:


> That's what I will use for this pattern. Thanks for the help!


You're welcome.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

berigora said:


> They are great socks! BTW they are also DH's school colours. He said if i made him some like that he would wear them around the house (but first I have to get to grips with entrelac ...  )


If the entrelac socks are seamless, that means you are always working on the 'right' side of the fabric. Entrelac in the round is, in my opinion, easier than back-and-forth, simply since you're never dealing with the 'wrong' side. It also helps a great deal if you can knit backwards; then you never have to turn at the end of each tiny row.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I can tell. LOL


Please, tell me how you can look at a completed pair of socks and determine if they were done on double-points, a super-short cable, or a super-long cable? Can you also tell if they were done two-at-a-time?


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If the entrelac socks are seamless, that means you are always working on the 'right' side of the fabric. Entrelac in the round is, in my opinion, easier than back-and-forth, simply since you're never dealing with the 'wrong' side. It also helps a great deal if you can knit backwards; then you never have to turn at the end of each tiny row.


Yes, it's on my list of stuff to re-learn! I did try entrelac years ago but need a refresher course  In the round sounds much more practical, no half-squares to worry about ...


----------

